# Error Free Tested LEDs for your Atlas: Complete Interior kit with red/white or blue footwells! | BRIGHT Reverse LEDs | Brake/Tail/Turn kit | Fog Light



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Quickly search all LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Big thank you to forum member "CiDirkona" who helped tirelessly to test all LEDs for the ATLAS!

Checkout his interior kit DIY:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-upgrade&p=106169297&viewfull=1#post106169297


NEW FRONT TURN SIGNALS for 2020 ATLAS with halogen (PWY24W) LEDs.

Upgrade to a brighter LED to match the LED look of your Atlas.

-Bright deeper amber color
-CAN be seen in direct sun light and doesn't vanishes like other models (the most important feature)
-NO Hyperflashing
-NO Errors
-Plug & Play

*LISTING:*
https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24...-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen



As always:
FREE SHIPPING within the US
Fair shipping rates overseas / Canada:
http://deautokey.com/international-shipping-quote

True no hassle Lifetime Warranty 
Customer Support

*Interior LED includes Red blue or White footwells:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Features of our Interior LED kit:*
-Works without issue
-Plug and play
-Error Free
-No footwell spotting (clean smooth light)
-Fades in/out like OEM bulbs
-Won't stay dimly lit when your car is off

































----------------------------------------

*Brake/Tail kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas










----------------------------------------

*Rear Turn signal:*
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas










----------------------------------------

*Reverse:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas


















----------------------------------------

License Plate LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw










----------------------------------------

FOG LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


----------



## ritwiu (Jun 13, 2017)

I have successfully replaced Rear Turn/Tail & Brakes lights with deautoled's LED bulb successfully last week. They work well as advertised. 
I'm wondering how should I replace front halogen fog lights with LED since I couldn't find any photos or guide how to replace it. 
Also wondering deautoled LED fog lights illuminate better than OEM halogen bulbs ? ( I mean Not looking at the bulb, what I mean is that road visibility for the driver )


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ritwiu said:


> I have successfully replaced Rear Turn/Tail & Brakes lights with deautoled's LED bulb successfully last week. They work well as advertised.
> I'm wondering how should I replace front halogen fog lights with LED since I couldn't find any photos or guide how to replace it.
> Also wondering deautoled LED fog lights illuminate better than OEM halogen bulbs ? ( I mean Not looking at the bulb, what I mean is that road visibility for the driver )


Hi, thanks for the question, yes the fog LEDs will light up more of the sides and further down the road past your headlight bulbs for added visibility and why they are so popular.

It is the same DIY found here for the passat b7 which will be similar to the Atlas:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7144811-LED-Fog-Light-Kit

Product link:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

Let us know if you have any questions


----------



## Clewley8 (May 21, 2008)

Are the LED fog light kits lifetime warranty too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Clewley8 said:


> Are the LED fog light kits lifetime warranty too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes there is, it is a true 100% hassle-free lifetime warranty on all HIDs/LEDs on our site.

Thanks for the question


----------



## Clewley8 (May 21, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes there is, it is a true 100% hassle-free lifetime warranty on all HIDs/LEDs on our site.
> 
> Thanks for the question


Awesome! Just ordered the fog light kit as well as a full interior kit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Clewley8 said:


> Awesome! Just ordered the fog light kit as well as a full interior kit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the order and support! All orders ship out daily with a tracking #. Please keep us updated after install.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All LEDs ship same day with a tracking #

Lifetime Warranty

FREE Shipping

LEDs for your ATLAS:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No joke these are insanely bright fog LEDs any SUV ATLAS must have!

If you are lucky enough to have fogs installed in your car you should our FOG LED to get the most of your fogs - these light up the corners past your headlights helping in cornering, darker roads and foggy weather:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference with our interior LEDs - clean white color temperature - fades in/out like OEM bulbs - No flickering:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ATLAS BIG TRUNK Deserves 48 bright LEDs! All Plug and play!

When 1 LED is not enough - try 48 LEDs in your trunk - easy to install trunk Strip:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

-Includes adapters that fit all car models
-no splicing
-100% easy plug and play install


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

15% eh... darn it, might be time to jump before we get our Atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JohnNS said:


> 15% eh... darn it, might be time to jump before we get our Atlas


:thumbup: thanks for the support, when you receive your Atlas and see no LEDs you will want to upgrade your lighting, all of our LEDs are tested to 100% work without issue.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

deAutoLED.com said:


> :thumbup: thanks for the support, when you receive your Atlas and see no LEDs you will want to upgrade your lighting, all of our LEDs are tested to 100% work without issue.


Oh I know I want to go LED  Not taking possession until the end of September and don't want to ship anything up here to Canada until we actually have it.

I may have to wait for a Thanksgiving/BlackFriday/Christmas offer if there is one.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JohnNS said:


> Oh I know I want to go LED  Not taking possession until the end of September and don't want to ship anything up here to Canada until we actually have it.
> 
> I may have to wait for a Thanksgiving/BlackFriday/Christmas offer if there is one.


Thanks, we appreciate the support. Yes the next big sale should be Black Friday or maybe even Halloween as we have an associate that loves the holiday and she is pushing for a big Halloween sale.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LED out your entire car:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright quicker light up turn signals! Can be better seen in direct sun light / no errors all plug and play with NO resistors :
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas



Brake/tail LEDs - safer / brighter / more vivid red / no errors all plug and play with NO resistors:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't decide what color footwell you want - check out our color changing footwells - over 15 colors with a click of a button:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote...ing-footwells-plug-and-play-led-bulbs-194-921

:thumbup:


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Noticed on your interior LED package you include LED puddle lamps (for those with SEL and SEL premium models). Had a chance to see an SEL premium and the puddle lamps look LED to me. Has anyone else noticed this?? (however the entire cabin is all halogen :thumbdown


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jkopelc said:


> Noticed on your interior LED package you include LED puddle lamps (for those with SEL and SEL premium models). Had a chance to see an SEL premium and the puddle lamps look LED to me. Has anyone else noticed this?? (however the entire cabin is all halogen :thumbdown


Can we see the bulbs, is it a removable PCB board or soldered pcb board? Right now there is a lot of variations, but if it is a pcb board we do have that style also which will be brighter than the current ones you have, we use it in the 2018 Q7 puddle LEDs and they look great.

Thank you


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Can we see the bulbs, is it a removable PCB board or soldered pcb board? Right now there is a lot of variations, but if it is a pcb board we do have that style also which will be brighter than the current ones you have, we use it in the 2018 Q7 puddle LEDs and they look great.
> 
> Thank you


I have an SEL Premium and the puddle lights look LED to me, but I can try to confirm. The license plate light at least for this trim is definitely LED as well, as confirmed by the specs page on vw.com. I'm planning to upgrade the fogs, turn signals, reverse, and interior lights real soon. The handful of halogens inside and out definitely cheapen what I think otherwise looks much higher-end than competing models (Highlander, Pilot, Explorer, Santa Fe, Sorento, Acadia, etc.) and closer to "true" luxury models.

Anyway, enough rambling. Will there be a Halloween sale/is one going on now? I'm just waiting for the next 15% off to roll around.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

wooble said:


> I have an SEL Premium and the puddle lights look LED to me, but I can try to confirm. The license plate light at least for this trim is definitely LED as well, as confirmed by the specs page on vw.com. I'm planning to upgrade the fogs, turn signals, reverse, and interior lights real soon. The handful of halogens inside and out definitely cheapen what I think otherwise looks much higher-end than competing models (Highlander, Pilot, Explorer, Santa Fe, Sorento, Acadia, etc.) and closer to "true" luxury models.
> 
> Anyway, enough rambling. Will there be a Halloween sale/is one going on now? I'm just waiting for the next 15% off to roll around.


Hi, thanks for your interest.

Yes the license plates are LEDs - we have a brighter option:
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw

The puddle, are they PCB and do they look white, we have a brighter option that matches our interior LED kit. We offer this now for the Q7 models, we feel it is the same.

15% are rare - we do not offer that discount much, we are holding a 10% weekend Halloween sale it seems as of now.

Thank you and let us know if you have any question


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

When you say puddle lights, that's the lights coming from the bottom of the doors, right? Not the light coming from the bottom of the sideview mirrors...


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, thanks for your interest.
> 
> Yes the license plates are LEDs - we have a brighter option:
> http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw
> ...


Thanks! Looking forward to getting these in (though might wait until the potential issue with the fogs in the other thread is figured out to get those)


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

walksonair said:


> When you say puddle lights, that's the lights coming from the bottom of the doors, right? Not the light coming from the bottom of the sideview mirrors...


Ah, I meant the lights on the side view mirrors. Does the interior kit replace those red lights at the bottom of the doors?


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Confirming as well that the puddle lights (those mounted under the side view mirrors) are in fact LED. So the couple offered in the current "kit" I would say are redundant and probably not needed anymore. In my opinion the stock are also plenty bright in doing what they are designed to do which is to illuminate the ground below)

As for the lower door panel lights - those do not seem to be offered in the "kit"


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

walksonair said:


> When you say puddle lights, that's the lights coming from the bottom of the doors, right? Not the light coming from the bottom of the sideview mirrors...





wooble said:


> Ah, I meant the lights on the side view mirrors. Does the interior kit replace those red lights at the bottom of the doors?





jkopelc said:


> Confirming as well that the puddle lights (those mounted under the side view mirrors) are in fact LED. So the couple offered in the current "kit" I would say are redundant and probably not needed anymore. In my opinion the stock are also plenty bright in doing what they are designed to do which is to illuminate the ground below)
> 
> As for the lower door panel lights - those do not seem to be offered in the "kit"


The current interior LED kit is referring to puddle lights for the door - we made that more clear now:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Complete kit includes:
(6) Front & Rear Dome 
(2) Sun Visor 
(1) Glove Box 
(2) Foot Well (Choose your color white/red/blue) 
(2) Trunk Light 
(2) Puddle LEDs for the door (only SEL & SEL Premium models have this as an option)


For mirror puddle - if they are the single LED pcb board we have something even brighter we use in the Q7, many like that setup.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We updated our new Fog LED housing for the ATLAS - choose ATLAS on the drop down menu:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

-bright
-matches headlights
-created a better beam angle 
-creates a wide spread of light


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sign up for our mailing list for a month of deals and LED updates:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> ATLAS BIG TRUNK Deserves 48 bright LEDs! All Plug and play!
> 
> When 1 LED is not enough - try 48 LEDs in your trunk - easy to install trunk Strip:
> http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models
> ...


I would be interested in seeing or hearing about how folks have mounted the trunk light strip in the atlas.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Atlas123 said:


> I would be interested in seeing or hearing about how folks have mounted the trunk light strip in the atlas.


The trunk strip has a long stealthy black wiring so you can really install it anywhere - side/top bottom of trunk, it is really up to you. 

Our trunk LEDs that are included in the interior LED kit are very bright so many like that setup, if you want insane brightness the trunk strip is for you.

Interior LED kit with bright trunk lights:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Trunk strip:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tail refresh!

Brighter and better: others will SEE your Tails/Turns in direct sun light!

Brake/tails:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Amber rear turns:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas


All LEDs for your Volkswagen Atlas:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## atlas! (Sep 18, 2017)

How does one wire this LED Strip for power?

Can we see a How to please? I'm interested it in but need to know how to wire it before I buy it.

Thanks




deAutoLED.com said:


> ATLAS BIG TRUNK Deserves 48 bright LEDs! All Plug and play!
> 
> When 1 LED is not enough - try 48 LEDs in your trunk - easy to install trunk Strip:
> http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

atlas! said:


> How does one wire this LED Strip for power?
> 
> Can we see a How to please? I'm interested it in but need to know how to wire it before I buy it.
> 
> Thanks


Very easy, you simply place it in your car's housing adapter - all plug and play:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6984411-DIY-Installation-of-LED-Light-Strip-in-Trunk

In you case you will be using the 194 wedge vs the 42mm spring in the DIY linked above.


Let us know if you have any questions.


Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LED fogs for the ATLAS - no blinding glare - bright - matches OEM headlights - a must have:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

-no errors
-plug and play


----------



## richardmayo (Nov 12, 2017)

Just brought the Atlas home last night, and can't believe how terrible the OEM interior lighting is.

Saw the sale that deAuto was having for Veterans Day, and decided to pull the trigger on the interior LED kit, as well as the back up LEDs.

Looking forward to receiving, and will post pictures once installed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

richardmayo said:


> Just brought the Atlas home last night, and can't believe how terrible the OEM interior lighting is.
> 
> Saw the sale that deAuto was having for Veterans Day, and decided to pull the trigger on the interior LED kit, as well as the back up LEDs.
> 
> Looking forward to receiving, and will post pictures once installed.


:thumbup: thanks for the support and order.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

richardmayo said:


> Just brought the Atlas home last night, and can't believe how terrible the OEM interior lighting is.
> 
> Saw the sale that deAuto was having for Veterans Day, and decided to pull the trigger on the interior LED kit, as well as the back up LEDs.
> 
> Looking forward to receiving, and will post pictures once installed.


You won't regret the interiors, they're amazing.  Haven't gotten any of the exteriors yet, but I plan to.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JohnNS said:


> You won't regret the interiors, they're amazing.  Haven't gotten any of the exteriors yet, but I plan to.


Thank you for the feedback, we appreciate it. It really changes the entire car for the better.



Customer photos - you can choose from red blue or white footwells, they opted for a custom orange footwell color - we can offer this if you email after Purchase [email protected]


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


>


I want that cargo cover!

btw- can you embed imgur images? Everytime I try to post it, it just shows the link


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ice4life said:


> I want that cargo cover!
> 
> btw- can you embed imgur images? Everytime I try to post it, it just shows the link


Yes get the image link "https://i.imgur.com/2euCxcM.png" by right clicking and clicking "copy image location/address"

and then use the image link icon or code









Let us know what you are trying to post we can help.

Thank you


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes get the image link "https://i.imgur.com/2euCxcM.png" by right clicking and clicking "copy image location/address"
> 
> and then use the image link icon or code
> 
> ...


Thank you- I was copying the image link, but not the image location. You rock!

Also, is that car in the pics canadian that it has the cargo cover? Or did they buy it?

And I like the LED rear signals. May have to invest.. Already have the LED tails/brakes from the sel prem which i like a lot. I was thinking of doing the led fogs, but with the cornering lights do they work?


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

ice4life said:


> Also, is that car in the pics canadian that it has the cargo cover? Or did they buy it?


Canadian


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Thank you- I was copying the image link, but not the image location. You rock!
> 
> Also, is that car in the pics canadian that it has the cargo cover? Or did they buy it?
> 
> And I like the LED rear signals. May have to invest.. Already have the LED tails/brakes from the sel prem which i like a lot. I was thinking of doing the led fogs, but with the cornering lights do they work?


No problem, glad we could help.

Our fogs will 100% work just like OEM so they will work as cornering lights - much brighter and faster light up time.

Fog LEDs - choose the ATLAS model on the drop down menu:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright reverse LEDs - see and more important be seen by others when reversing - they will think your headlights are on:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas










ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We are open and shipping daily, shop now!
All orders ship from the USA with a tracking #.*

​​​​​​​www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Excited. Waiting for my order. This thread convinced me to go all in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

juched said:


> Excited. Waiting for my order. This thread convinced me to go all in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for the support and order, you won't be sorry, we were out of stock of a few things in the beginning of the week but everything is back in stock and shipping today & tomorrow, sorry for any delay.

Order now to get your atlas LED'ed out for Christmas!


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

For the LED fog lights, how is the dimming? That is the one advantage of halogens -- they can dim down really low while most LEDs can't. So the fade in and out effect could look off if the LEDs can't handle a wide range.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WeeeZer14 said:


> For the LED fog lights, how is the dimming? That is the one advantage of halogens -- they can dim down really low while most LEDs can't. So the fade in and out effect could look off if the LEDs can't handle a wide range.


Can you explain what you mean, when are you seeing the dimming? Our kits are plug and play meaning however your bulbs act ours will do so our LEDs will fade like halogens. We are just curious to how it works in the Atlas, do you mean in cornering or coming home feature? If so yes our LEDs will act just like halogens.

We should probably explain plug and play better

plug & play - acts jut like your OEM bulb
error free - no errors on dashboard
matches OEM headlight colors - clean OEM look
no blinding glare - won't blind others and will look OEM
Wide spread of light - creates more light on the corners making it safer

The ATLAS fogs has been our most popular quickest selling item - there is no question these work and look good so there is no question many will have when purchasing after seeing the reviews and many happy customers.
:thumbup:


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Can you explain what you mean, when are you seeing the dimming? ...


Dimming as the intentional gradual fade-out when the fog lights are used as cornering lights. I can't find a video now, but I remember seeing the Atlas behave the same as my Passat where the fog lights are not abruptly switched off, but are gradually faded/dimmed off. I know from experience with LEDs in other applications such as home lighting that some LEDs are not able to dim very low before they cut totally off. So I was wondering if your kits allow for the LEDs to operate down to a low intensity in this dim/fade-out usage?

Here is a video I found of a MkVI GTI showing the basic concept where the lights are not switched off abruptly. Between 10 and 14 seconds is basic on and off of the fogs and then around the 26 second mark and onwards shows the gradual fade-out in action (and then another on-off cycle at the end).

If anyone has video of LED in one fog light and halogen in the other and can turn the steering wheel back and forth like in the linked video above, that would be the ultimate test/demonstration.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WeeeZer14 said:


> Dimming as the intentional gradual fade-out when the fog lights are used as cornering lights. I can't find a video now, but I remember seeing the Atlas behave the same as my Passat where the fog lights are not abruptly switched off, but are gradually faded/dimmed off. I know from experience with LEDs in other applications such as home lighting that some LEDs are not able to dim very low before they cut totally off. So I was wondering if your kits allow for the LEDs to operate down to a low intensity in this dim/fade-out usage?
> 
> Here is a video I found of a MkVI GTI showing the basic concept where the lights are not switched off abruptly. Between 10 and 14 seconds is basic on and off of the fogs and then around the 26 second mark and onwards shows the gradual fade-out in action (and then another on-off cycle at the end).
> 
> If anyone has video of LED in one fog light and halogen in the other and can turn the steering wheel back and forth like in the linked video above, that would be the ultimate test/demonstration.


Ok, yes our LEDs are an instant on when you first turn which is what you want, after they fade when the cornering LEDs shuts off.

These are always 100% plug and play meaning they will act just like your OEM bulb.

Thanks for the question


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

Somehow missed this, the cargo cover came with it, Canadian ones seem to have it included.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> Somehow missed this, the cargo cover came with it, Canadian ones seem to have it included.


I'm guessing this is in reference to my comment. And that makes sense that it is canadian since ours doesn't get it.


----------



## Mykey (Nov 21, 2017)

Just ordered fogs and reverse LEDs. SUPER EXCITED to install! Will post some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Mykey said:


> Just ordered fogs and reverse LEDs. SUPER EXCITED to install! Will post some pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: thanks for the support and order, you will be very happy with the added light the fogs produce + now you will have your fogs matching with your headlights which is always a better look!

Reference link (must choose ATLAS model on the drop down):
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

All LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims




deAutoLED.com said:


> -bright
> -matches headlights
> -created a better beam angle
> -creates a wide spread of light





deAutoLED.com said:


> LED fogs for the ATLAS - no blinding glare - bright - matches OEM headlights - a must have:
> http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf
> 
> -no errors
> -plug and play


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Easy DIY for puddle LED install:



walksonair said:


> *** Edited to IMGUR image hosting... ***
> 
> So here's how I replaced my regular bulbs with the LEDs...and warning to wise, be very careful when you first insert the LEDs as there are resistors in the middle that get torn off if you don't modify the receptacle before hand...
> 
> ...


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

it is a bit unclear to me after going through this thread, are the rear turn signals and back up lights on the SEL Premium LEDs from VW??



took both rear light assemblies apart and the turn/reverse lights are not LED on the SEL Premium.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

zedbyers said:


> it is a bit unclear to me after going through this thread, are the rear turn signals and back up lights on the SEL Premium LEDs from VW??
> 
> 
> 
> took both rear light assemblies apart and the turn/reverse lights are not LED on the SEL Premium.


Thanks for keeping the thread updated, we have not seen these LEDs yet, we have seen the SEL Premium with the wiring for puddle lights which we offer in the interior kit as an option.

Rear turns:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Reverse:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Interior Kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Install LEDs on Christmas! There is ONLY 3 more days to order with regular shipping to get your product in time for Christmas - do not miss out!
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Please upgrade to priority mail at checkout if you are looking to have this product arrive before Christmas. 

(this is only guaranteed if purchased by 12/19 by 3pm EST and purchasing upgraded priority mail)


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The current interior LED kit is referring to puddle lights for the door - we made that more clear now:
> http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas
> 
> Complete kit includes:
> ...


My Canadian comfortline I have red light covers on the bottom of the door but no lights when I open the door. I don’t think I have Puddle lights. 

Can someone confirm which if any of the Canadian models have bottom of door Puddle lights?

Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

juched said:


> My Canadian comfortline I have red light covers on the bottom of the door but no lights when I open the door. I don’t think I have Puddle lights.
> 
> Can someone confirm which if any of the Canadian models have bottom of door Puddle lights?
> 
> ...



It should have puddle lights, might depend on trim level? Not sure.. Execline has them (front doors only)


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

JohnNS said:


> It should have puddle lights, might depend on trim level? Not sure.. Execline has them (front doors only)


When do they turn on for you? Anytime you open the door or only when you have lights on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Created a short video to show the before and after of the complete swap of bulbs to LED on the backend.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

juched said:


> When do they turn on for you? Anytime you open the door or only when you have lights on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any time I open the door - do tend to leave the lights in auto, but not sure that makes a difference or not


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

juched said:


> Created a short video to show the before and after of the complete swap of bulbs to LED on the backend.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Orders ship daily with a tracking # - all items ship FREE within the US!
:thumbup:


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Orders ship daily with a tracking # - all items ship FREE within the US!
> :thumbup:


Waiting on the arrival of my reverse and turn signal LED's - should be here on Tuesday.

Question: can the two "trunk" light bulbs be ordered on their own? I'm not ready to do the entire interior conversion yet, but I would like to do the cargo area.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

vwbugstuff said:


> Waiting on the arrival of my reverse and turn signal LED's - should be here on Tuesday.
> 
> Question: can the two "trunk" light bulbs be ordered on their own? I'm not ready to do the entire interior conversion yet, but I would like to do the cargo area.


Do the interior conversion, trust me. Huge difference!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> Waiting on the arrival of my reverse and turn signal LED's - should be here on Tuesday.
> 
> Question: can the two "trunk" light bulbs be ordered on their own? I'm not ready to do the entire interior conversion yet, but I would like to do the cargo area.


Hi, thanks for the support, we currently do not sell the LEDs separately but the team can help you if you email [email protected] - I'd suggest buying the entire LED kit - it will be the best buy right now and once you do the trunk you are going to want to change the entire car but they can help if you do email them.

Thank you



JohnNS said:


> Do the interior conversion, trust me. Huge difference!


We agree, it makes the car more cleaner looking and uniformed.

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

I love how mine turned out. Did the blue footwells and all the rest white and kids live them at night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Just realized I can adjust the footwells so I dialed them down to a more softer blue after taking the pic. Turned out perfect. Fogs are next on my radar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> I love how mine turned out. Did the blue footwells and all the rest white and kids live them at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harleydavidson19 said:


> Just realized I can adjust the footwells so I dialed them down to a more softer blue after taking the pic. Turned out perfect. Fogs are next on my radar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, we have yet to test our color changing footwells in the Atlas.

If anyone is interested who placed an order with us and looking to place another - please email us [email protected] - we can include it in your next order.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Mykey said:


> Just ordered fogs and reverse LEDs. SUPER EXCITED to install! Will post some pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: thanks for the support and order, you will be very happy with the added light the fogs produce + now you will have your fogs matching with your headlights which is always a better look!

Reference link (must choose ATLAS model on the drop down):
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

All LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims




deAutoLED.com said:


> -bright
> -matches headlights
> -created a better beam angle
> -creates a wide spread of light





deAutoLED.com said:


> LED fogs for the ATLAS - no blinding glare - bright - matches OEM headlights - a must have:
> http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf
> 
> -no errors
> -plug and play


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our fogs not only match but spread more light down the road without blinding glare.

Also add yellow laminx for a clean hyper yellow (NO green tint like you can see with other models):
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Custom interior LED - choose from red blue or white footwells:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas




































Rear turn signal LEDs are safer - they light up quicker which creates a faster reaction time for others on the road.
-they are brighter more vivid amber which gives a better appearance to your tails:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

-no extra wiring
-no splicing
-NO Hyperflashing
-no errors
-no flickering


----------



## AtLast (Jan 21, 2018)

*Installed the daAutoLed LED's!*

First let me say, this was the easiest upgrade I have ever done to a vehicle. daAutoLed's box was in my mailbox three days after placing my order, all the LED's were clearly marked and installed without any issues! I love the brighter white light inside, but my favorite LED is the turn signal, its soo freakin bright and crisp! Thanks for the quality product daAutoLed!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

AtLast said:


> First let me say, this was the easiest upgrade I have ever done to a vehicle. daAutoLed's box was in my mailbox three days after placing my order, all the LED's were clearly marked and installed without any issues! I love the brighter white light inside, but my favorite LED is the turn signal, its soo freakin bright and crisp! Thanks for the quality product daAutoLed!


Thank you for your feedback, we strive to bring the best LEDs to the Atlas that are safe, bright and error free and to hear this feedback makes it all worth the work we put into these LEDS.

We have seen many other LEDs and many people email us after not liking the output of our competitors and we want to say that we have tested our LEDs to make sure they are bright and worth installing, the amber rear turns are not only bright but they can also be seen in direct sun light which is important. 

Our brake/tail have bright contrast so you can actually see the light when using your brake which many LEDs lack.

Our Fog LED while expensive offer the most visible light without blinding other drivers.

We are modest but we are only sharing this because we have too many emails where people are not happy buying other cheaper LEDs and we hope we can prove that our LEDs are worth it vs many cheaper models on amazon/ebay:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Thank you again for your feedback
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Stop guessing - your atlas deserves the best LEDs that were tested for months before launching:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

I am considering doing this interior LED kit. One problem I have with the lighting in this vehicle is that the rear cargo area lights are low down on the sides and there is no light in the lift gate shining down into the cargo area. So when I have groceries or backpacks or any cargo in the rear near the sides, it blocks all of the light and I cannot see to unload after dark until I clear some cargo. Anyone find a good solution for that issue? Changing to brighter LEDs wont help much in that area if the light housings are blocked with cargo.

Also haven't ordered yet because I just cant decide if I want red or blue foot wells. First world problems, hahaha.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CobaltSky said:


> I am considering doing this interior LED kit. One problem I have with the lighting in this vehicle is that the rear cargo area lights are low down on the sides and there is no light in the lift gate shining down into the cargo area. So when I have groceries or backpacks or any cargo in the rear near the sides, it blocks all of the light and I cannot see to unload after dark until I clear some cargo. Anyone find a good solution for that issue? Changing to brighter LEDs wont help much in that area if the light housings are blocked with cargo.
> 
> Also haven't ordered yet because I just cant decide if I want red or blue foot wells. First world problems, hahaha.


Thanks for the question, the Trunk LEDs we use are very bright and the brightest we seen for a 194 model, but if you want something that can be placed in other areas check out our 48 LED trunk strip:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

And you don't have to choose a color - check our 15+ color changing footwell with remote:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote...eds-fits-volkswagen-atlas-all-years-and-trims

and ALL LEDs for your ATLAS:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


Let us know if you have any quesitons

Thank you


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks I'll probably order the interior kit and add the 48 light strip if I need more light afterward if I can locate a good place to install it above the cargo area. Do you have install instructions for the trunk strip? I am confused on how it might wire in. I would want it to turn on and off with the two rear cargo lights only.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CobaltSky said:


> Thanks I'll probably order the interior kit and add the 48 light strip if I need more light afterward if I can locate a good place to install it above the cargo area. Do you have install instructions for the trunk strip? I am confused on how it might wire in. I would want it to turn on and off with the two rear cargo lights only.


Yes, the trunk LED strip is all plug and play, it is all wiring that fits in your OEM housing - this is in a CC but same concept:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6984411-DIY-Installation-of-LED-Light-Strip-in-Trunk

It is a very simple install, but you have a good idea, our trunk LEDs in our kit are custom and bright, they are all different bulbs for trunk/dome/glove box/puddle to be bright and just the right amount of light, the trunk are insanely bright, you might have enough light with them.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

OEM VS LED - no need to say which side is which:





*SAFER! *
Quicker light-up times = faster reaction times - people NOT using their turn signals is the # cause of car accidents. Be seen when using your turns.

*Deeper amber LED* color that matches front of Car LEDs.

100% error free
Plug & Play
*NO Hyper-flashing*
***BRIGHTER in direct sun light*** (most important part):
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas


Don't miss out - this is something you use everyday when locking/unlocking your car & of course while driving - give the finishing touch to your car.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes, the trunk LED strip is all plug and play, it is all wiring that fits in your OEM housing - this is in a CC but same concept:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6984411-DIY-Installation-of-LED-Light-Strip-in-Trunk
> 
> It is a very simple install, but you have a good idea, our trunk LEDs in our kit are custom and bright, they are all different bulbs for trunk/dome/glove box/puddle to be bright and just the right amount of light, the trunk are insanely bright, you might have enough light with them.
> ...


Thanks! I just ordered the full interior kit with blue foot wells + the trunk strip + fogs + amber turn signals + reverse whites and took advantage of the current 15% off. I'm excited to see the results!


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Just got my fog LEDs today. Is there a recommended orientation?


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> OEM VS LED - no need to say which side is which:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I get some extra cash I’m buying your LEDs for my Atlas!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CobaltSky said:


> Thanks! I just ordered the full interior kit with blue foot wells + the trunk strip + fogs + amber turn signals + reverse whites and took advantage of the current 15% off. I'm excited to see the results!


Thank you for the support, please keep us updated.



Icantdrive65 said:


> Just got my fog LEDs today. Is there a recommended orientation?


Hi, at this time we do not - it really depends on what works and looks best in your car.



Atlas32 said:


> When I get some extra cash I’m buying your LEDs for my Atlas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you - we appreciate your support and keeping our LEDs in mind.

If you have any questions please let us know.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi, is this LED upgrade package necessary for Top of the trim-line SEL premium, need to know as SEL premium I ordered will be here by Feb end and want to get head start on accessories + LED upgrades I can make to the car.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2017)

Is this a must upgrade for someone going for top of the trim SEL Premium ?, what LED / FOG light components can I upgrade over the factory fitted SEL premium ?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you for the support, please keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What LED component upgrades would you recommend in the factory fitted SEL premium model ? Fog lights, interior LEDs etc.. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, is this LED upgrade package necessary for Top of the trim-line SEL premium, need to know as SEL premium I ordered will be here by Feb end and want to get head start on accessories + LED upgrades I can make to the car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk





[email protected] said:


> Is this a must upgrade for someone going for top of the trim SEL Premium ?, what LED / FOG light components can I upgrade over the factory fitted SEL premium ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk





[email protected] said:


> What LED component upgrades would you recommend in the factory fitted SEL premium model ? Fog lights, interior LEDs etc..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hi, everything we offer would look great in your car:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


For the interior - you have the puddle lights so choose the puddle option on the drop down menu - you can now add our color changing footwell on the drop down menu:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


If you already have our interior LED kit you can purchase our color changer footwells separately:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote...eds-fits-volkswagen-atlas-all-years-and-trims


Our fog LEDs are very popular:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf



Reverse is a must have:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas



Check if you have LED or non-LED tails - if you have the non-LED our exterior brake/tail really changes the look by making them appear more like a stripe LED style tail:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas



We love our amber rear turns - they really pop and can be seen better in direct sun light which is much safer:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas



Please let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, at this time we do not - it really depends on what works and looks best in your car.


This is strange since you say that you tested them in the Atlas. Surely you would keep track of the orientation and see what worked best.

I installed them with the LEDs facing left and right (3 and 9 o'clock position) and I get a very wide beam that doesn't project very far, but illuminates very brightly right in front of the Atlas.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Icantdrive65 said:


> This is strange since you say that you tested them in the Atlas. Surely you would keep track of the orientation and see what worked best.
> 
> I installed them with the LEDs facing left and right (3 and 9 o'clock position) and I get a very wide beam that doesn't project very far, but illuminates very brightly right in front of the Atlas.


Yes, tested in an early 2017 ATLAS model - left/right looked good. We don't feel mentioning direction will help you much as we feel it is best you test in your specific housing to get the best results that you are happy with and gives you the most visibility. We feel everyone sees light differently so it is sometimes difficult to say one direction would be better than the other.

Here is feedback about the direction another customer used:



CobaltSky said:


> So what orientation is everyone using so far? I put them in so the LEDs were facing left/right. I didn't try up/down (yet).
> My light spread is SO wide.
> 
> Tonight I ordered the yellow Lamin-X film for them. Now that they are bright, I want that hyper yellow look to give me more contrast in snow/fog.



But, fogs are made to spread light wider and lower to the ground for better visibility in fog and cornering. When it is foggy you want that since light that is higher will get trapped and lost in the fog.

And a plug worth mentioning - our LEDs will be much brighter than competitors without any blinding glare.

Thank you


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Icantdrive65 said:


> This is strange since you say that you tested them in the Atlas. Surely you would keep track of the orientation and see what worked best.
> 
> I installed them with the LEDs facing left and right (3 and 9 o'clock position) and I get a very wide beam that doesn't project very far, but illuminates very brightly right in front of the Atlas.


When driving in dense fog, the light from regular headlights reflects off the water droplets back into your eyes, impairing rather than improving visibility. Fog lights are positioned low on the vehicle and have a wide beam angled toward the ground, which reduces glare and helps you see the road better. They are not designed to project down the road.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*DesertFox* said:


> When driving in dense fog, the light from regular headlights reflects off the water droplets back into your eyes, impairing rather than improving visibility. Fog lights are positioned low on the vehicle and have a wide beam angled toward the ground, which reduces glare and helps you see the road better. They are not designed to project down the road.


Yes, this is correct, it is the nature of the fog housing itself - what our bulbs provide is a lot more visible light spread further on the road which really will help during foggy conditions. Your low beams will be trapped in the fog and this is when our brighter fog LEDs will shine further down the road and on the sides - it is a perfect setup for foggy days and what you will want.

Our LEDs are a lot brighter vs competitor philips and they do not cause any glare upwards like some other models we tested and feedback we seen. You get the best of both worlds: a brighter bulb / no glare:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

We hope the post helps for anyone on the fence or trying to decide.

And this is a great DIY By forum member: bajan01 that will help during the fog install - very easy process:




bajan01 said:


> The easiest way is to pry from the inside of the cover, slowly going around the inside against the glass. Do this on the top and bottom and to the grill side. There are two tabs on the wheel side so if you pull from the grill side you don’t have to mess with those two tabs. There is nothing to break here as this outer cover is not attached very securely to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

On the passenger side you can reach in the engine compartment to change the fog light.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

*DesertFox* said:


> On the passenger side you can reach in the engine compartment to change the fog light.


I did the driver side that way as well. It was tight and I got a small war wound, but all good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

*DesertFox* said:


> When driving in dense fog, the light from regular headlights reflects off the water droplets back into your eyes, impairing rather than improving visibility. Fog lights are positioned low on the vehicle and have a wide beam angled toward the ground, which reduces glare and helps you see the road better. They are not designed to project down the road.


I understand this, however...



deAutoLED.com said:


> ... our brighter fog LEDs will *shine further down the road* and on the sides ...


I keep seeing this claim.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes, tested in an early 2017 ATLAS model - left/right looked good. We don't feel mentioning direction will help you much as we feel it is best you test in your specific housing to get the best results that you are happy with and gives you the most visibility. We feel everyone sees light differently so it is sometimes difficult to say one direction would be better than the other.


It is definitely worth mentioning. Who wants to install them three times to see which orientation works best? Give a recommended orientation and note that other positions will give different results.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I understand this, however...
> 
> I keep seeing this claim.


Yes, when it is foggy out and your low beams will get trapped in the fog, our fog LEDs will take over and will shine further down the road and sides so you can see better vs halogens, these LEDs will enhance how your fogs are designed as this is how the fogs are meant to work, they are also great for when you are cornering on darker roads as there is going to be a lot more light on the sides with our LED fogs vs halogen bulbs and many other brands on the market.

This wall beam angle shows how much you gain on the sides:









We do apologize for any confusion.



Icantdrive65 said:


> It is definitely worth mentioning. Who wants to install them three times to see which orientation works best? Give a recommended orientation and note that other positions will give different results.


It can vary, we feel saying one way over the other can be counter-productive as someone might not get the best beam angle installed in the position we recommend due to the reflector VW used in that particular housing, taking the time to test one side is the best option.

Here is the feedback of one member:



CobaltSky said:


> So what orientation is everyone using so far? I put them in so the LEDs were facing left/right. I didn't try up/down (yet).
> My light spread is SO wide.
> 
> Tonight I ordered the yellow Lamin-X film for them. Now that they are bright, I want that hyper yellow look to give me more contrast in snow/fog.






*DesertFox* said:


> On the passenger side you can reach in the engine compartment to change the fog light.


Thanks, great tip for anyone installing these fogs.

And to share the other DIY so it can easily be found:




bajan01 said:


> The easiest way is to pry from the inside of the cover, slowly going around the inside against the glass. Do this on the top and bottom and to the grill side. There are two tabs on the wheel side so if you pull from the grill side you don’t have to mess with those two tabs. There is nothing to break here as this outer cover is not attached very securely to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fog LED listing for reference:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

And 4pc tool kit to help with your install is a must have:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

-non-marring plastic
-strong unlike others that can easily break


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

On bajan01's tutorial, I want to share an important detail that may help. The trim ring needs to go around the lip on the housing and then slide from the outside edge of the vehicle inward as you insert the mounting tabs on the trim ring on the inner edge of the housing.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes, when it is foggy out and your low beams will get trapped in the fog, our fog LEDs will take over and will shine further down the road and sides so you can see better vs halogens, these LEDs will enhance how your fogs are designed as this is how the fogs are meant to work, they are also great for when you are cornering on darker roads as there is going to be a lot more light on the sides with our LED fogs vs halogen bulbs and many other brands on the market.


Your LEDs are far better than the stock halogen bulbs, that is for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Icantdrive65 said:


> On bajan01's tutorial, I want to share an important detail that may help. The trim ring needs to go around the lip on the housing and then slide from the outside edge of the vehicle inward as you insert the mounting tabs on the trim ring on the inner edge of the housing.


Thanks for the info, that will be very helpful.



Icantdrive65 said:


> Your LEDs are far better than the stock halogen bulbs, that is for sure.:thumbup:


Thank you for the support and feedback. We really appreciate it.









We only want to bring the best to market that our customers will be 100% happy with installing in their car and using everyday. 
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

These are no joke!

OEM VS LED - no need to say which side is which:





*SAFER! *
Quicker light-up times = faster reaction times - people NOT using their turn signals is the # cause of car accidents. Be seen when using your turns.

*Deeper amber LED* color that matches front of Car LEDs.

100% error free
Plug & Play
*NO Hyper-flashing*
***BRIGHTER in direct sun light*** (most important part):
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas


Don't miss out - this is something you use everyday when locking/unlocking your car & of course while driving - give the finishing touch to your car.


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

i ordered the complete led kit but was confuse about the puddle lights. Thought they were for the mirror ones so i didn't add it as option. Can i order those door puddle lights ? PM me if you need my previous order number


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

atlas titan said:


> i ordered the complete led kit but was confuse about the puddle lights. Thought they were for the mirror ones so i didn't add it as option. Can i order those door puddle lights ? PM me if you need my previous order number


Yes no problem, they were able to get you the puddles, thank you for the support.
:thumbup:


----------



## Silveratlas (Mar 8, 2018)

Was wanting to do just the dome lights, trunk lights , glove box and license plate...do you have a kit just for these or do you know the parts numbers so i can order them separately?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Do you guys just sell the LEDs for the rear cargo area? I want to give them a try to brighten it up but don't want the whole interior kit. Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Silveratlas said:


> Was wanting to do just the dome lights, trunk lights , glove box and license plate...do you have a kit just for these or do you know the parts numbers so i can order them separately?


Thank you for your interest, we appreciate it, we do make custom kits if you just want to remove a few bulbs. Please email [email protected]



KarstGeo said:


> Do you guys just sell the LEDs for the rear cargo area? I want to give them a try to brighten it up but don't want the whole interior kit. Thanks.


Hi, we do appreciate your interest but we don't suggest mixing and matching color temps from different companies with our LEDs, it simply won't match, it could look more yellow or more blue, our LEDs are a pure white with a high CRI so the color temperature looks true/OEM vs being under a gas station light.

Having a higher CRI in your LEDs cost more, ours are 80+:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_rendering_index

"A color rendering index (CRI) is a quantitative measure of the ability of a light source to reveal the colors of various objects faithfully in comparison with an ideal or natural light source."

The best way to explain it is the way you look under fluorescent lights like a gas station vs a warmer color temp. Our color temp is not yellow but a clean white with a high CRI that gives you more true colors - it makes your interior look cleaner and more true in color when our LEDs are on, and you look much better when looking in the sun visor mirror. We know it sounds a bit like a gimmick but something we know many appreciate.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We know there are a lot of options out there but we have seen and heard it all when it comes to competitor LEDs, we strive in bringing the best to market.

Our interior LED kit are not a bulk 194 LED, each LED is different and designed around the Atlas housing so they look bright with no spotting the domes, trunk, footwell, and puddle look all different even though they are 194 bulbs:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Feedback - we are not showing off but to show the many that have tried multiple bulbs and always had better feedback for us, we know it is temping to buy cheaper LEDs and that is up to you.



















































Our Fog LEDs turn 360, the philips does not so you are stuck with whatever way their diodes aim which is a big deal, the philips also has this claim on their box - we purchased a set and compared it to our fog LEDs, they do not compare at all, we are shocked how many people are dropping $100+ without gaining any visibility!










"Similar brightness" - our fog LEDs provide MORE light than OEM halogens.

Fog LED listing - brighter - when it is foggy our fog LEDs take over and shine light further down the road - shines more light on sides which is great for cornering and darker roads:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for your trust - all orders shipped.

Please keep us updated with feedback 
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sign up for deals and announcements:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up

Try our new color changer footwells:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote...eds-fits-volkswagen-atlas-all-years-and-trims

Run Green for the month of March and easily switch colors with a click of a button:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tested to work & look bright - customer satisfactions is our #1 goal:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Complete interior done. 4600K color temp for a more natural look. Amazing difference! deAutoLED was great to work with on this as it took some back and forth to get what I wanted. Do it!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Got a set of the deAutoLED fogs in to compare to the Phillps ones I picked up off Amazon. No comparison. The deAuto fogs are amazing! I run GT Yellow Headlight Armor so I get a nice yellow color. I installed mine with the LEDs to the sides so I get a nice low beam spread like you should have with fogs. I'll put the Phillps in my Focus's foga and keep these in my Atlas!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*KarstGeo* - thank you for the great feedback and photos. We will be sharing. Do you have an instagram to tag?


*Rear Turn video by KarstGeo:*





*Rear turns (amber):*
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Brake/Tail/Turn:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Reverse:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Fog LED reference:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Interior LED kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Color changing footwells:*
http://deautokey.com/product/remote...eds-fits-volkswagen-atlas-all-years-and-trims






*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## Gatriel (Mar 25, 2018)

Would you ever consider putting together a rear-foglight retrofit package? 

E.g., new bulbs for reverse lights, one being white the other being red?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Gatriel said:


> Would you ever consider putting together a rear-foglight retrofit package?
> 
> E.g., new bulbs for reverse lights, one being white the other being red?


Hi, we can of course help you with this - just email [email protected] - we have done a lot of custom LED kits for our customers from interior color temp, red rear turns (which look pretty cool), and fogs. So it is no problem.

We look forward from hearing from you.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

When it matters - purchase the best Fogs for your car.

No error
Plug and play
-NO Blinding glare!
-Bright beam of light far/wide great for 1) cornering 2) dark roads 3) foggy and rainy conditions


*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Interior LED kits - all LEDs are specifically designed around each of your housing - unlike other kits you will not see dome LEDs used as puddle or trunk LEDs!
Each LED creates a bright clean white light without any spotting or lines!

-Fade in/out like OEM
-Won't stay dimly lit (ghost) when your car is off
-Clean white color temp without any blue or yellow tint
-Choose from red blue or white footwells on drop down
-Color changing footwells (choose over 15 colors with a click of a button) also available on drop down menu

*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## VW_New1 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Auto High Beam compatible?*

This may have been answered before but I am new to the forum... Do these kits work with the auto high beam and dim function of the SEL Premium?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VW_New1 said:


> This may have been answered before but I am new to the forum... Do these kits work with the auto high beam and dim function of the SEL Premium?


Yes, all of our LEDs will work just like OEM. But what specific bulb are you referring to? We can confirm.

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Thank you


----------



## VW_New1 (Apr 25, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes, all of our LEDs will work just like OEM. But what specific bulb are you referring to? We can confirm.
> 
> *ALL LEDs:*
> http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims
> ...


You answered my question. I was just curious if the Headlight Auto High-Beam Bright/Dim function would work like the OEM LED's. At night, the high beams will activate if no cars are visible and there are no street lights. When a car is in view, the headlights automatically dim. I wanted to know if I replaced them with your LEDs if that would still work. I assumed so but wanted to verify. I realize that is not a function of the LED itself... but a function of a sensor. Thank you!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VW_New1 said:


> You answered my question. I was just curious if the Headlight Auto High-Beam Bright/Dim function would work like the OEM LED's. At night, the high beams will activate if no cars are visible and there are no street lights. When a car is in view, the headlights automatically dim. I wanted to know if I replaced them with your LEDs if that would still work. I assumed so but wanted to verify. I realize that is not a function of the LED itself... but a function of a sensor. Thank you!


What is the bulb type you are replacing? We currently have fog LEDs but thought everything in the headlights was PCB board and could not be replaced. If you have something else let us know and we can help you.

Thank you


----------



## VW_New1 (Apr 25, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> What is the bulb type you are replacing? We currently have fog LEDs but thought everything in the headlights was PCB board and could not be replaced. If you have something else let us know and we can help you.
> 
> Thank you


Ok, I just learned that. I thought you had replacements for the headlights in the Atlas kit. That is fine. I would only be interested in the replacements that you currently offer. Definitely the fog lights. Thank you for the information. I learned something new.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

On the SEL Premium
Which lights in the tail lights are not LED?
I thought the whole set-up was LED but I guess they cheap out and gave us a combo tail set-up

Thanks


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DCC said:


> On the SEL Premium
> Which lights in the tail lights are not LED?
> I thought the whole set-up was LED but I guess they cheap out and gave us a combo tail set-up
> 
> Thanks


Blinkers and reverse should not be LED so will take the deAuto bulbs in those applications.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## finley1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Can someone please confirm on an Execline (Sel Premium) what order I make to replace all lights to LED. The Atlas is arriving soon and I would like to place an order to have them ready to go. Here is what I think needs to be ordered from the site but I could be wrong. Thanks.

Complete Error Free Interior LED Kit fits: Volkswagen Atlas with option added for Door Puddle lights
Complete LED Fog Light Kit with no glare Fits: Volkswagen Atlas
Bright Error Free Reverse LEDs Fits: Volkswagen Atlas
Amber Rear Turn Signals Fits: Volkswagen Atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

FOG LEDs are back in stock and shipping daily - don't miss out on more visibility!

*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims



deAutoLED.com said:


> When it matters - purchase the best Fogs for your car.
> 
> No error
> Plug and play
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone!



















Make your ATLAS better & LED out your entire car:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our interior LED kits with insane bright puddle LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


These are brighter than the tacky "logo" projectors! Can see these disperse a wide area of clean white light - see what you don't want to step in and be noticed!









Choose from red blue or white single color footwells or multi-color plug and play color changers (over 15 colors with a click of a button):










Our LEDs are not going to be the same looking style 194 wedges you see in the $10 kits on amazon! They are all different and brighter in the trunk/puddle where they need to be.
These WON'T stay dimly lit
Fade in/out like OEM:





Don't be fooled and unhappy with your interior. Ours are a true clean 5000k true white without hyper blue or yellow tinting!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

"I tried all the amazon LEDs to save money and then decided to see if there was actually a performance difference and not just a price difference between deAutoLED and Amazon LEDs. I can tell you the deAutoLED killed all the amazon LEDs I purchased. I uninstalled and returned all of my Amazon LEDs the same day. The hype is real people!!!"


*Would you blame this language after finding out how much different amazon LEDs are vs ours - this is feedback we normally recieve but rarely share:*
"I think I’m gonna throw my amazon leds in the low beam and compare it to the DeAutoLED H7 LEDs. And get some photos to show how ****ty the amazon bulbs are. It was hard to believe so many people actually liked these amazon leds. Made me think mankind is full of idiots haha."


Shop now with confidence knowing you will be receiving the best and brightest for your Atlas:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the continued support and amazing feedback and videos we are seeing of our LEDs.

Our reputation is on the line when we suggest our product and promise it is going to be brighter than the many cheaper bulbs floating around:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Brighter darker amber color
Can be seen in direct sun light
Better than OEM

Interior LED kit with blue red or white footwells - clean white OEM color temp no hyper blue color temp - EACH LED is different - we simply don't include a bunch of wedge bulbs like other kits that won't look or work as well as our kit that is made for each housing - TRUNK LEDs are the brightest on the market:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*We want to share a deAutoLED facebook group created by some of our amazing customers! You can ask questions, find DIYs, and be the FIRST in on the best deals and new products! *

*Join here:*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/




We always have email support during the weekends - We know many do their LED installs on the weekend and we are around so you can ask any questions you may have. Email: [email protected]

Thank you for the support!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for everyone that joined our FACEBOOK GROUP ran & created by our amazing customers.

Customers in this group have been using all of our products DAILY for YEARS! They know how they work and compare to others on the market and can help you with any questions or concerns.

*When you join there are instructions to how to receive a coupon code - it is a 1 time use 20% off code for new members only. Once you join it must be used after 1 week!*

*Join here:*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/




& as always:
We always have email support during the weekends - We know many do their LED installs on the weekend and we are around so you can ask any questions you may have. Email: [email protected]

Thank you for the support!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

These fogs are the real deal - creating more usable light past your headlights - see the difference vs the endless junk on ebay/amazon:









against wall showing the beam angle vs headlight:










*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Just a few reasons to shop with deAutoLED:*

Quick same day shipping from the US
FREE shipping within the US
TRUE Lifetime Warranty
Weekend Support
QUICKLY reply to emails

We care about what you install in your car and your experience with us.

www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Great DIY By forum member: bajan01

See why our LED fogs are some of the best on the market!

Product listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


*Light past your OEM headlights for more visibility:*









*Clean cut-off
Shines light far on sides
No blinding glare
Matches OEM color temperature*


















*Brighter than many other models on the market:*











bajan01 said:


> The easiest way is to pry from the inside of the cover, slowly going around the inside against the glass. Do this on the top and bottom and to the grill side. There are two tabs on the wheel side so if you pull from the grill side you don’t have to mess with those two tabs. There is nothing to break here as this outer cover is not attached very securely to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Cannot believe the Atlas SEL-P didn't come with interior LEDs, Back-up LEDs and most importantly, Turn Signals LED! Deautoled, VW should just contract you to include these bulbs ! In this day in age, everything should be LEDs. Very satisfied with the product! Especially those turn signals! Now that is how the light should be! I'll probably be buying the fog light kit on the next pay period! Thank you again! Now, the Atlas looks like how it should have came off the line!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Cannot believe the Atlas SEL-P didn't come with interior LEDs, Back-up LEDs and most importantly, Turn Signals LED! Deautoled, VW should just contract you to include these bulbs ! In this day in age, everything should be LEDs. Very satisfied with the product! Especially those turn signals! Now that is how the light should be! I'll probably be buying the fog light kit on the next pay period! Thank you again! Now, the Atlas looks like how it should have came off the line!


Thanks for the support. We know the Atlas is a great car but needs to be all LEDs - our LEDs do look better than OEM BMW LEDs and finishes the car overall look.

@RCDheliracer shard this photo with us - entire car LED out - fogs match and look great - they are a must have!










ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

License plate LEDs - big difference vs cheap OEM LEDs.

Cleaner white / brighter:
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw

Side by side - deAutoLED on LEFT / OEM ON RIGHT









Both deAutoLED:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the support. We know the Atlas is a great car but needs to be all LEDs - our LEDs do look better than OEM BMW LEDs and finishes the car overall look.
> 
> @RCDheliracer shard this photo with us - entire car LED out - fogs match and look great - they are a must have!
> 
> ...


I finally received the fogs, can't wait to put them on this week. A not so positive comment that I did want to bring up are the footwells LEDs. Although they are definitely brighter compared to the stock LEDs that we had on the Tiguan SEL-P, I find that it flickers, or dims a bit, whenever start/stop is engage. It is just something I noticed as the light intensity does lessen when the engine starts again after releasing the brakes. Not sure if this is considered to be normal or not because I don't remember it with the Tiguan SEL-P stock LEDs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> I finally received the fogs, can't wait to put them on this week. A not so positive comment that I did want to bring up are the footwells LEDs. Although they are definitely brighter compared to the stock LEDs that we had on the Tiguan SEL-P, I find that it flickers, or dims a bit, whenever start/stop is engage. It is just something I noticed as the light intensity does lessen when the engine starts again after releasing the brakes. Not sure if this is considered to be normal or not because I don't remember it with the Tiguan SEL-P stock LEDs.


Not sure as we never seen this. Please check the connection and see if this is how OEM acts. We honestly never had this feedback so we wonder why you are seeing it. Sometimes we notice people see things more clear with LEDs that they don't notice with OEM because they just changed it out so they are looking for it but for example if your dome lights are on (LED or incandescent) and you start the engine they flicker.

If anyone else wants to chime in please do so but our LEDs will always act like OEM so please let us know what you find.

Thanks


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Not sure as we never seen this. Please check the connection and see if this is how OEM acts. We honestly never had this feedback so we wonder why you are seeing it. Sometimes we notice people see things more clear with LEDs that they don't notice with OEM because they just changed it out so they are looking for it but for example if your dome lights are on (LED or incandescent) and you start the engine they flicker.
> 
> If anyone else wants to chime in please do so but our LEDs will always act like OEM so please let us know what you find.
> 
> Thanks


This is more during the start/stop feature when it engages while you are in stopped at a light, for example, and the engine shuts off. When it is ready to go, you release the brake, that is when i notices the footwell light will dim for a brief second. I can take a video of it so you can see what I am describing.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> This is more during the start/stop feature when it engages while you are in stopped at a light, for example, and the engine shuts off. When it is ready to go, you release the brake, that is when i notices the footwell light will dim for a brief second. I can take a video of it so you can see what I am describing.


Does the OEM do this at all and simply more noticeable due to it being a LED? It sounds like voltage variation and why it could cause this but we know what you are saying and can try a different model once we know if OEM does it but so far we never heard of this feedback. Have you contacted [email protected] ? If you give them more info they can help.

Thanks


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

https://youtu.be/xrYgpbRj0ho


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa - can you let us know if you are seeing this with OEM. There has to be some type of voltage spike. 

We sent a PM.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> TablaRasa - can you let us know if you are seeing this with OEM. There has to be some type of voltage spike.
> 
> We sent a PM.


I do not remember seeing this with the incandescent bulbs but maybe others can chime in as well. Have you seen this, those who upgraded to LEDs in the footwells?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VW_New1 said:


> Ok, I just learned that. I thought you had replacements for the headlights in the Atlas kit. That is fine. I would only be interested in the replacements that you currently offer. Definitely the fog lights. Thank you for the information. I learned something new.


Yes - fogs are great - they match your current OEM headlights perfectly unlike other kits that are more blue. And they create a wide spread of light vs others that don't:



deAutoLED.com said:


> We updated our new Fog LED housing for the ATLAS - choose ATLAS on the drop down menu:
> http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf
> 
> -bright
> ...





ALL LEDs for your car are here - this is basically all bulbs that are not LED in your car:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

:thumbup:

Fog LEDs on/off shown on dash cam:
http://deautoled.bigcartel.com/prod...light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas














DCC said:


> On the SEL Premium
> Which lights in the tail lights are not LED?
> I thought the whole set-up was LED but I guess they cheap out and gave us a combo tail set-up
> 
> Thanks





KarstGeo said:


> Blinkers and reverse should not be LED so will take the deAuto bulbs in those applications.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





finley1 said:


> Can someone please confirm on an Execline (Sel Premium) what order I make to replace all lights to LED. The Atlas is arriving soon and I would like to place an order to have them ready to go. Here is what I think needs to be ordered from the site but I could be wrong. Thanks.
> 
> Complete Error Free Interior LED Kit fits: Volkswagen Atlas with option added for Door Puddle lights
> Complete LED Fog Light Kit with no glare Fits: Volkswagen Atlas
> ...


Thanks - it seems only brake and tails would be LED but turns and reverse are not.

*Rear turn LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Reverse:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

FOG LEDs match your car nicely:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

And interior LED kit as we don't think any Atlas have interior LEDs currently:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*ALL LEDs for the ATLAS:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

*Customer Video showing how interior LEDs fade in/out:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty-3ShxbpOE






LEDs for your entire atlas - tested to work and be the brightest model on the market!









http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

*I too would like to upgrade my fog lights...*

I would like to at least upgrade my fog lights and possibly the taillights... However, I am not at all mechanically inclined, and, have a disability that has rendered my right arm basically useless except for minor tasks... Here is my question... Will VW dealers install these lights, and, what would be a reasonable charge if they did... My dealer is a straight up no BS type dealer with a great service department... However, I wonder if VW will allow them to install non oem products on vehicles still under warranty...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jingranbury said:


> I would like to at least upgrade my fog lights and possibly the taillights... However, I am not at all mechanically inclined, and, have a disability that has rendered my right arm basically useless except for minor tasks... Here is my question... Will VW dealers install these lights, and, what would be a reasonable charge if they did... My dealer is a straight up no BS type dealer with a great service department... However, I wonder if VW will allow them to install non oem products on vehicles still under warranty...


There should be no issue with warranty but since we feel dealers can vary you should check with them. If you do go to an installer you should make sure they have good reviews and are willing to take their time to install an aftermarket part. We just tell you to make sure because we have seen many times installers rush and forget to do something simple.

The DIY can help them!

*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*ALL LEDS FOR THE ATLAS:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims




bajan01 said:


> The easiest way is to pry from the inside of the cover, slowly going around the inside against the glass. Do this on the top and bottom and to the grill side. There are two tabs on the wheel side so if you pull from the grill side you don’t have to mess with those two tabs. There is nothing to break here as this outer cover is not attached very securely to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Finally got to install the fogs today and just tried it out at 10:00 pm going through the darkest areas in our neighborhood. Definitely bright and fills the light gap much better and clearer than the halogens. However again, same with the footwells, the fogs would flicker with the start/stop. Am I the only one experiencing this? I am willing to let the footwells go but having it flicker on the outside is a much harder to let go. Any feedback? Have deauto tested it out with the start/stop on the tiguan or Atlas?


----------



## AtLast (Jan 21, 2018)

*DeAutoLED for the WIN!!!!!!*

So recently I have been having issues with the rear cargo lights that I purchased from DeAutoLED, and I finally got around to emailing them some photo's and a short video today to see what could be done. Well, not only did they respond within 5 minutes (on a Sunday no less), they just stated they would send two replacement bulbs and to please provide my shipping information. 

In a world where the art of customer service is dying, it's nice to know a company actually stands by their product and their warranty. Their response has definitely started my week off right! If anyone on this forum is thinking about upgrading their exterior/interior lights to LEDs, I highly recommend using this company! Sure, you can find cheap knockoffs online, however, none of those will have the quality that DeAutoLED has! 

Thanks again, DeAutoLED!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Finally got to install the fogs today and just tried it out at 10:00 pm going through the darkest areas in our neighborhood. Definitely bright and fills the light gap much better and clearer than the halogens. However again, same with the footwells, the fogs would flicker with the start/stop. Am I the only one experiencing this? I am willing to let the footwells go but having it flicker on the outside is a much harder to let go. Any feedback? Have deauto tested it out with the start/stop on the tiguan or Atlas?


We are sorry about this. We will be keeping this updated here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9243567-Flickering-LED-fogs-with-Start-Stop

We want to make clear as there has now been emails:
-The flicker you see when you FIRST start the car with cold diagnostics is seen with all aftermarket LEDs. It WILL NOT flicker after with our LEDs.

-This post is about the *stop/start feature* meaning: "a start/stop system automatically shuts down and restarts the internal combustion engine to reduce the amount of time the engine spends idling."

This is different than regular driving after car is started and initial start-up - our LEDs have no issues there. In our testing we never seen this with start/stop or any other feature but being a 2018 and different trim it might somehow be different and could be sending the voltage differently than the models we tested.

We do hope others have more information that can help.

Thank you for your time in trying to diagnose this and sorry for any inconvenience




AtLast said:


> So recently I have been having issues with the rear cargo lights that I purchased from DeAutoLED, and I finally got around to emailing them some photo's and a short video today to see what could be done. Well, not only did they respond within 5 minutes (on a Sunday no less), they just stated they would send two replacement bulbs and to please provide my shipping information.
> 
> In a world where the art of customer service is dying, it's nice to know a company actually stands by their product and their warranty. Their response has definitely started my week off right! If anyone on this forum is thinking about upgrading their exterior/interior lights to LEDs, I highly recommend using this company! Sure, you can find cheap knockoffs online, however, none of those will have the quality that DeAutoLED has!
> 
> Thanks again, DeAutoLED!


Thanks - we really appreciate your feedback. When you shop with us we always find a way to help and happy to hear your LEDs are doing great.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Put the finishing touches on your Atlas with LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

umpkin:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See why our interior LEDs are so popular!
-Fade in/out like OEM
-Clean white color temp
-WON’T stay dimly lit when your car is off
-No spotting with our lighting
-Our product has Frustration free packaging – every LED comes in an anti-static bag that is easy to open. 
-All interior LEDs are labeled for each location (we don’t simply toss the same looking LEDs in a bag and make you figure it out). Our LEDs look different for each area of your car.

www.deAutoLED.com

-Choose from red white or blue footwells
Red is one of our most popular footwell colors for good reason:
Red has great night vision properties and many studies show that it reduces anxiety and stress.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

AtLast said:


> So recently I have been having issues with the rear cargo lights that I purchased from DeAutoLED, and I finally got around to emailing them some photo's and a short video today to see what could be done. Well, not only did they respond within 5 minutes (on a Sunday no less), they just stated they would send two replacement bulbs and to please provide my shipping information.
> 
> In a world where the art of customer service is dying, it's nice to know a company actually stands by their product and their warranty. Their response has definitely started my week off right! If anyone on this forum is thinking about upgrading their exterior/interior lights to LEDs, I highly recommend using this company! Sure, you can find cheap knockoffs online, however, none of those will have the quality that DeAutoLED has!
> 
> Thanks again, DeAutoLED!


Were your rear cargo lights flickering? Mine are flickering like crazy, full on and off like a strobe light. I contacted DeAutoLED and they were quick to respond. They charged me $6 to send a new set, but whatever...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

tbgti said:


> Were your rear cargo lights flickering? Mine are flickering like crazy, full on and off like a strobe light. I contacted DeAutoLED and they were quick to respond. They charged me $6 to send a new set, but whatever...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long before of the issue. It could have been a resistor - normal policy is to return damage for a new set. Did you choose to cover shipping vs returning then?

While all LEDs have a defect rate ours are very low and take our quality and brightness serious. We are using the brightest 194 trunk LED on the market and could have been resistor problem.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anyone have pictures of the actual bulbs? Just want to see what type of technology is being used. Thanks!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Biff Tannen said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the actual bulbs? Just want to see what type of technology is being used. Thanks!


Yes - which one?

Thank you


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Everything if you can. Do the turn signals have built in resistance, to mimic incandescent? 

The taillights/brake lights are 7440 base, right? How do the taillight/brake lights modulate the incoming voltage, to change between running light and brake light?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Biff Tannen said:


> Everything if you can. Do the turn signals have built in resistance, to mimic incandescent?
> 
> The taillights/brake lights are 7440 base, right? How do the taillight/brake lights modulate the incoming voltage, to change between running light and brake light?
> 
> ...


It is all built in custom setup to work without errors - you can see some here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8656250-DIY-Atlas-LED-interior-lighting-upgrade

The best part they are bright and can be seen in direct sun light:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for all our Veterans! We appreciate your service!

Please check out our website banner for our Veteran Day Sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I was thinking of going LED on the interior. However, after seeing a friends setup in the Atlas I am opting out. He even took the back ones out and put the originals. The reasons is that we have kids and at times they want to turn the light to do something and the light is way too bright while driving otherwise, I would go for it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> I was thinking of going LED on the interior. However, after seeing a friends setup in the Atlas I am opting out. He even took the back ones out and put the originals. The reasons is that we have kids and at times they want to turn the light to do something and the light is way too bright while driving otherwise, I would go for it.


Hi, we actually use a less intense dome light that is not as bright as other LED diodes on the market with a higher CRI (color rendering index) that makes it look more 'soothing' vs a gas station light. Many have switched to our LEDs instead for this reason.

But everyone sees light differently so we can only say what our LEDs offer and what most people say about our LEDs.

That is the trunk LED you are referencing though and those are brighter and if your friend emails [email protected] we can get him a less bright model. Keep us updated please.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*flickering LEDs*

Issue with Trunk LEDs. Just saw this today. My friends and family asked me if I put strobes in. I just played it off saying I did. So embarassing!:facepalm::banghead:

[video]https://i.imgur.com/rjpxzoD.mp4[/video]
Because you always ask how the behavior of it with the halogens, here it is. No strobe light effect at all. 

[video]https://i.imgur.com/3OU9Pet.mp4[/video]


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> I was thinking of going LED on the interior. However, after seeing a friends setup in the Atlas I am opting out. He even took the back ones out and put the originals. The reasons is that we have kids and at times they want to turn the light to do something and the light is way too bright while driving otherwise, I would go for it.


If you check out post #151 the interior pics on that are my Atlas. I opted for a more neutral white (~4500 vs. 6000K or in the ballpark) tint kit that deAuto helped me put together (it's somewhat custom) with a great result (to me). It doesn't seem as harsh as the really white/pure white/bluish tint. I have their interior kit in my new Golf Sportwagen with the cooler temp (standard) LEDs and it's fine too, but I prefer the warmer tint and may at some point swap it out. May be worth checking out.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Issue with Trunk LEDs. Just saw this today. My friends and family asked me if I put strobes in. I just played it off saying I did. So embarassing!<img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/facepalm.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Facepalm" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/banghead.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banghead" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> [video]https://i.imgur.com/rjpxzoD.mp4[/video]
> Because you always ask how the behavior of it with the halogens, here it is. No strobe light effect at all.
> ...


 let me know of any ideas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> If you check out post #151 the interior pics on that are my Atlas. I opted for a more neutral white (~4500 vs. 6000K or in the ballpark) tint kit that deAuto helped me put together (it's somewhat custom) with a great result (to me). It doesn't seem as harsh as the really white/pure white/bluish tint. I have their interior kit in my new Golf Sportwagen with the cooler temp (standard) LEDs and it's fine too, but I prefer the warmer tint and may at some point swap it out. May be worth checking out.


Yes we can do this but it is not a popular option. People want the cleaner white vs the halogen color.

But our cleaner white has a higher CRI than most kits and are a cleaner less intense white. The trunk again are an insane bright as people want more light so they can switch to less intense model. Hfqkhal - just email the team for a set: [email protected] - they don't mind setting you or your friend up with a bulb you'd enjoy more in your daily drive.

TablaRasa - from our understanding the trunk LED worked but just started to strobe. But good news as the team said they are helping you already through email. While very rare it just seems like a bad resistor and it is 100% covered under their lifetime warranty. Sorry for any inconvenience you experienced.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TESTED AGAINST OTHER LEDS!

no errors / plug and play / free shipping

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

So does the entire kit cover off the red lights that are in the door as well? And I assume the puddle lights are those in the mirror?

Thanks!

~Spritz


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Spritzup said:


> So does the entire kit cover off the red lights that are in the door as well? And I assume the puddle lights are those in the mirror?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Spritz


It does indeed


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> It does indeed


Just one thing. The mirror mounted puddle lights are already LED. So that kit will not have that. The puddle LED light bulb would be for the lower part of the door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> Just one thing. The mirror mounted puddle lights are already LED. So that kit will not have that. The puddle LED light bulb would be for the lower part of the door.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: yes thanks for clarifying.


LED out your Atlas with tested LEDs that are brighter than cheapie LEDs that fail quickly and have been creating emails like "I tried some amazon LEDs that 1) cause errors 2) are not that bright 3) are failing quickly"

http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims



Thanks for the support everyone


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> LED out your Atlas with tested LEDs that are brighter than cheapie LEDs that fail quickly 3) are failing quickly"


----------



## dayento2 (Dec 14, 2018)

I figured I'd give a review on deAutoLEDs as it's been nearly 3 months with them. I purchased

Dual Color Fog Lights
Interior LED Kit with Puddle Lights
LED Turn Signals (Amber)


*December 20, 2018*
Received my order (fast shipping). Install was easy enough, used various videos and guides on this forum. Thanks everyone. They look great! There are a couple issues with the dual-color LED lights
1. If you start the Atlas with the fog light switch turned on, one light will show up as yellow and the other white. You have to turn off for two plus seconds and turn back on to get them synced up.
2. If you reverse this turns on the fog lights (white color) and then if you turn the cornering lights change the color to yellow. 

*Jan 21, 2019*
One of the trunk LED bulbs started to blink and then on 1/21 one of the LED Turn signals went completely out. I went to AutoZone to get an incandescent bulb to get me by. I emailed deAutoLED on 1/22 and they promptly sent a pair of replacement trunk LEDs and a pair of turn signal LEDs. They shipped 3 day USPS but to no fault of their own it arrived to me Feb 1st. No biggie as it was the polar vortex and I wasn't going to install anyway. 

*Mid-February*
Not wanting to risk frostbite I got around to installing the LED turn signal bulb and trunk lights. By this point both LED Trunk lights have gone out completely.

*March 8, 2019*
The older LED turn signal bulb started to go out. It had an erratic rapid pulse. Good thing deAutoLED sent two when they replaced the first bad one. 

*March 15, 2019*
One of the trunk lights are flickering again. I probably will contact them soon to get these replaced. 


*Pros*
- Good Customer Service
- Look Great and are better visually than OEM.
- No error messages

*Cons*
- Dual Color LED Foglights can't be switched "on" when car is on
- Not a long life for trunk lights and LED tail lights thus far. Keep spares in the glovebox.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

dayento2 said:


> I figured I'd give a review on deAutoLEDs as it's been nearly 3 months with them. I purchased
> 
> Dual Color Fog Lights
> Interior LED Kit with Puddle Lights
> ...


Thanks for the honest review. They saw this issue with 1 other customer and looking into the resistor setup and have replaced it in the few that they saw so it will be ok now.

There are some cheaper LEDs you can try from a separate post on this forum for comparison as many have tried it with terrible results - not as bright, high failure rate, errors and hyper-flashing. It is unfortunate you had some bad resistor LEDs but know it is at the end much better vs the cheaper model.

The trunk last forever - you had a different issue so sorry about that - the team fixed it and there was no issue since or with models going out now.

Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

"I tried the $135 LEDs from amazon and had issues: not so bright in direct sun light, the brakes and turns required resistors, the interior flickered and failed quickly, and the fogs were not even as bright as OEM. Will your LEDs be the same"

The answer is NO - deAutoLEDs will not have the same issues.

You can draw your own conclusion but you can know our LEDs are guaranteed and are the brightest error free models on the market without issues any many people using them:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SINGLE YELLOW FOG LEDS NOW AVAILABLE:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

-NOT A NOVELTY
-THESE ARE BRIGHT
-HYPER YELLOW 3000K PLASMA


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New single yellow Fog LEDs out:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

-BRIGHT
-Hyper Plasma 3K


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

dayento2 said:


> I figured I'd give a review on deAutoLEDs as it's been nearly 3 months with them. I purchased
> 
> Dual Color Fog Lights
> Interior LED Kit with Puddle Lights
> ...


Same experience on the trunk LEDs here - I think I’m on my 2nd or 3rd set. I had the driver door go out as well. I’m about ready to put the incandescents back in the trunk, but I really hate the color now that I’m used to the LEDs. 

Trunk LEDs in my experience work great for about a month or two and then start flickering. Then about 1/2 of the LEDs on the board go dark. Rinse. Repeat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

tbgti said:


> Same experience on the trunk LEDs here - I think I’m on my 2nd or 3rd set. I had the driver door go out as well. I’m about ready to put the incandescents back in the trunk, but I really hate the color now that I’m used to the LEDs.
> 
> Trunk LEDs in my experience work great for about a month or two and then start flickering. Then about 1/2 of the LEDs on the board go dark. Rinse. Repeat.
> 
> ...


The trunk LEDs are all new updated to work better with the voltage and no issues - did you pick up the new set? While it only happened in a few cars the new model fixes it and as you know they are some of the brightest on the market.

It is a good learning experience to how similar LEDs do not act the same - while they both look the same they act very differently and this is many time an issue you will see with competitors that have NO FIX for the issue. deAutoLED has a fix while not losing any brightness to your LED.

If you email the team they can get more info on your ship/manf. date of bulb and get the new set sent out.

Thanks


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The trunk LEDs are all new updated to work better with the voltage and no issues - did you pick up the new set? While it only happened in a few cars the new model fixes it and as you know they are some of the brightest on the market.
> 
> It is a good learning experience to how similar LEDs do not act the same - while they both look the same they act very differently and this is many time an issue you will see with competitors that have NO FIX for the issue. deAutoLED has a fix while not losing any brightness to your LED.
> 
> ...


I have to say, their customer support is really good and crazy fast to respond. They are indicating that they changed the board setup on the new version. 

Fingers crossed the new set will fix the flicker for good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

tbgti - yes all redesign and what ships. No issues and tested - it was just some cars had issue with that resistor setup.

As I probably said a lot you can really tell how the same bulb acts differently. We have seen many pots "similar" bulbs then run into big problems so we know that you will be happy with the new setup.

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

What is your fog LED preference?
We have a LED for everyone.

Solid Yellow [ Product Link ]
Solid White [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen with Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen without Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]

With 4 brand new bright models you cannot go wrong.

Note – all LEDs are in the same brightness range so you will not sacrifice brightness if choose one over the other.

-Endless positive feedback and our guarantee has you covered so you can purchase with confidence
-Large spread of light on the road for better coverage and visibility
-These will shine bright on the sides of the road past your main headlights

*Backed by our famous True Lifetime Warranty
*Free UPGRADED shipping within the US (YES FREE)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't be fooled. Piecing together your interior LED kit = different color temps, not as bright and flickering. The first thing someone would notice in your car is 2 different color temps - keep it classy with a clean non-gas station white light in your interior:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


Our LEDs are made not to do this with new resistor setup we have the brightest trunk LEDs that will never flicker:



Choose from
-red blue or white footwells single color front
-red blue or white footwells front/rear plug and play kit - very simple to install 
-front/rear color changers or just front color changers
-all are on the drop down menu!











ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## Ryannosaurus (May 5, 2019)

Hey guys, does anyone have pics of the front & rear foot wells in an Atlas? I see the pics here: 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...pgrade&p=106169297&viewfull=1#/topics/9242947

And the rear seems too bright for my taste. It looks like the front is a single LED bulb on each side, and the rear is a whole LED strip. But that's in a sedan so I don't know if it's look the same in an SUV. 

Has anyone installed these in the Atlas or have any other comparison pics?

Thanks!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryannosaurus said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have pics of the front & rear foot wells in an Atlas? I see the pics here:
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...pgrade&p=106169297&viewfull=1#/topics/9242947
> 
> ...


Hi, yes the back is brighter but you can cut the strip every 3 LEDs so you can control the brightness - DIY photos are here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-kit-does-the-rest-No-Splicing-or-cig-lighter!


LISTING also includes color changing mode:
http://deautokey.com/product/front-...l-volkswagen-with-194-front-footwell-housings

Very popular due to ease of install and really makes car more uniform having front/rear footwells and why you normally see them in the AUDI MODELS.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WE HATE TO HEAR THIS!

Competitor LEDs giving our potential customers issues and thinking they will see the same problem with our LEDs!! 

No errors with our LEDs - no problems - fully tested and not only made to work perfectly but also made to look good in your Atlas and better than OEM.


The Emails we hate:
"I tried a LED suggesting floating around on vortex from someone that was trying to save a buck so i gave it a try and it caused major headaches and issues in my atlas. One LED hyperflashed and the other triggered errors randomly. Please say yours will not have these problems?"
--we heard this too many times and we actually do not mind competitors but hate people waste their times to save a few $ just to use our LEDs at the end and see the difference. We never had a customer switch to our LEDs from a competitor and not be 100% or ask for a return because they were happier with the previous competitor model they had installed.

"will your reverse be error free and create actual usable light?"
--yes 100% error free but more importantly it actually will provide a lot more light or what is the point!


"I am seeing a high failure rate on some leds people are suggesting and want to know if your model will have issues"
--we have a lifetime warranty on our LEDs meaning it is important that our LEDs we sell last not only for our customers sake but for our business.

Shop now and see what you have been missing this Summer:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

Are footwell leds dimmable via car head unit like OEM? Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WhiteWind said:


> Are footwell leds dimmable via car head unit like OEM? Thank you


Yes these LEDs will act just like your OEM lighting does not
-fade in/out
-all controls in car will work with the LEDs
-won't stay on or flicker when car is off or while driving

Thanks for your question


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

sent a pm as it appears one of the fog lights I purchased from you around the end of Jan. has already died. respond when you get a chance so I can get it replaced ASAP.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

cityboy21 said:


> sent a pm as it appears one of the fog lights I purchased from you around the end of Jan. has already died. respond when you get a chance so I can get it replaced ASAP.


Sorry to hear this - that is rare but their true lifetime warranty has you covered if you email [email protected] with your order info.

Many times it is simply a loose connection or the fan is stuck - if you are seeing any on/off flickering that means the fan is stuck and it alerts you to an issue so you can simply move wires/dirt out of fan to get it spinning again.


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

no flickering. completely out.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

cityboy21 said:


> no flickering. completely out.


That is covered under their lifetime warranty and sent PM too. If you email they will help you.

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No joke very bright hyper yellow 3K Plasma Fogs:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

This 3K hyper-yellow 3K is also available in the switchback white/yellow model:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

And solid white:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen










-easy install
-lifetime warranty
-plug and play


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

dayento2 said:


> I figured I'd give a review on deAutoLEDs as it's been nearly 3 months with them. I purchased
> 
> Dual Color Fog Lights
> Interior LED Kit with Puddle Lights
> ...



Could you elaborate on that? You can't turn them on when the car is running? What good would that be? I don't drive with them on all the time, just when I need them.

I was thinking about getting some of these, I was turned off by the strobe mode, all I need to do is strobe some cop by accident... or have a family member driving the car and not be able to remember how to turn strobe off... but it looks like you can get them without the strobe feature which is illegal for road use here I think (not sure).


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

brachiopod said:


> Could you elaborate on that? You can't turn them on when the car is running? What good would that be? I don't drive with them on all the time, just when I need them.
> 
> I was thinking about getting some of these, I was turned off by the strobe mode, all I need to do is strobe some cop by accident... or have a family member driving the car and not be able to remember how to turn strobe off... but it looks like you can get them without the strobe feature which is illegal for road use here I think (not sure).


"Cons
- Dual Color LED Foglights can't be switched "on" when car is on"

We feel this was a typo as it doesn't make sense. These can be switch on and go through colors when car is off or on - it is about the power going to them and can switch when they are on.

We have you covered - we have NON-STROBE/FLASH mode also - just choose that option on the drop down:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime


But again no issue that we seen so we hope this member can elaborate and we can help. Here is a customer video showing how they work too:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSRIYu9xwzM

Thanks


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm sure this has been beaten to death but why VW cheaper out and not install LED for the interior lights has me befuddled. I'll be ordering a set for my interior. 

Last thing. I just bought an SEL premium and it states LED rest taillights. Do I still need to get flashers for the rear turn signal?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

foofighter28 said:


> I'm sure this has been beaten to death but why VW cheaper out and not install LED for the interior lights has me befuddled. I'll be ordering a set for my interior.
> 
> Last thing. I just bought an SEL premium and it states LED rest taillights. Do I still need to get flashers for the rear turn signal?


 yes you will need them as they come as halogens as well as the reverse lights


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

foofighter28 said:


> I'm sure this has been beaten to death but why VW cheaper out and not install LED for the interior lights has me befuddled. I'll be ordering a set for my interior.
> 
> Last thing. I just bought an SEL premium and it states LED rest taillights. Do I still need to get flashers for the rear turn signal?





TablaRasa said:


> yes you will need them as they come as halogens as well as the reverse lights


Thank you.

The only thing we have seen come LED in an Atlas is sometimes brake/tails and always license plates. We even have a set of brighter LED license plates many switched to.

All LEDs for your Atlas can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

What are not normally LEDs in your Atlas:
-complete interior
-fogs
-reverse
-rear turns
-brake/tail - sometimes are LEDs mostly they are not but depends on the trim. 
-license plates are LED but we have a brighter white model

If you have any questions let us know.

:thumbup:


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The only thing we have seen come LED in an Atlas is sometimes brake/tails and always license plates. We even have a set of brighter LED license plates many switched to.
> 
> ...


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

foofighter28 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: anytime. Thank you


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*H21W Bay9s*

do you have a super bright LED H21W Bay 9s bulb? It is for the turn signals


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> do you have a super bright LED H21W Bay 9s bulb? It is for the turn signals


Yes a very bright popular model - it is a tiny bulb as you know so difficult to get right - they added extra towers and made it thicker but thin so it fills the housing:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-front-turn-signal-leds-fits-all-car-models

Just choose "(2) bay9s" on the drop down - it comes in a pair.

Thank you


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a super bright LED H21W Bay 9s bulb? It is for the turn signals
> ...


 is this better than the one you have for the Passat CC?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> is this better than the one you have for the Passat CC?


Are you asking about a specific one you purchase from deAutoLED? If so please email [email protected] and they can help you. If you ordered one from 4 years ago it is an old design. They made an upgraded the bay9s with latest LED tech about a year ago.

It is the same bay9s used for the CC and MK7. 

This is the Atlas forum - what are you using this BAY9S for? If you email them with all info the team can help you quickly.

Thank you


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Are you asking about a specific one you purchase from deAutoLED? If so please email [email protected] and they can help you. If you ordered one from 4 years ago it is an old design. They made an upgraded the bay9s with latest LED tech about a year ago.
> 
> It is the same bay9s used for the CC and MK7.
> 
> ...


 ok great thank you. Yes I know this is Atlas, it was just your post here I remembered last. It's for my R32 and Passat B6 turn signals. I have all the LEDs from DeAuto for our Atlas 😁. I'm the flickering LED bulb guy 🤪


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Perfect LED installing weather:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> ok great thank you. Yes I know this is Atlas, it was just your post here I remembered last. It's for my R32 and Passat B6 turn signals. I have all the LEDs from DeAuto for our Atlas 😁. I'm the flickering LED bulb guy 🤪


No problem. I just want to make sure you get the right setup. If you email [email protected] they can help you with the exact bulb you need.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Did we mention it is the perfect time for installing LEDS!!









www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## Skaling (Sep 17, 2019)

Back up lights- what sort of output do your bulbs do ? How many lumens or what is the K rating ? Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Skaling said:


> Back up lights- what sort of output do your bulbs do ? How many lumens or what is the K rating ? Thanks


They are bright  the lumens are not a good representation of a bright bulb.

Some issues:
-what would you compare the lumens to as a bulb can be 1000 lumens and not be as bright as a 400 lumen bulb due to the diode array and how they align within that housing. 
-many will simply compare to another amazon/ebay saying their bulbs are 10000 lumens and it isn't always accurate. Imagine having a 1500 lumen rated bulb and you don't feel it is bright from another competitor brand and you see deAutoLED is 800 - a consumer will naturally think their bulbs is not as bright and keep looking.
-they feel the testing/customer feedback/videos photo etc. can help you decide instead of a lumen rating.

If you look at feedback and testing they did within the Atlas housing it shows a very bright reverse many are happy with.

Here is a video showing the same LED used in the Atlas but in a GSW to give you an idea of the brightness:





I hope this helps with your decision.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Black Friday / Cyber Monday – Biggest sale of the year. Get the LEDs that work and look good at the best prices of the year!!


Do not miss out! Cyber Month – Black Friday starts now! No gimmicks!

*orders ship 11/29 [FRIDAY] - FREE UPGRADED SHIPPING ON HID/LED Low Beam, High Beam, and FOGS!!! 
*

REMEMBER: 
FREE SHIPPING!!! WE COVER ALL SHIPPING WITHIN THE US!
TRUE Lifetime Warranty

*SY15: 15% flat rate off everything.
SY20: 20% off $250+ Purchase
SY25: 25% off $450+ Purchase
SY30: 30% off $550+ Purchase
*













AND THANK YOU FOR GREAT FEEDBACK:




Jcperson84 said:


> My Atlas w/ the kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kturek said:


> The best thing we ever did to Atlas was full LED kit by deAUTO. Interior is now like a different car and so is exterior. Awesome, thanks guys for great product





kturek said:


> We have them for close to 3/4 of year. Did whole car inside and out.
> No problems with anything. My wife , who is primary driver, loves the interior lights. She uses her Atlas for her business, she can do the work inside the car now, reading is easy, emails and all that is piece of cake.
> I myself love the trunk lights so much , I would never go back to stock. We do a lot of camping and hauling of the horse gear around. I can actually see and find the things in trunk now. It made inside of the car usable the way it should have been done in factory. It gets dark early here in white north and for big part of the year too. Love the rear turn and back up lights , what a difference compare to weak stock ones. Go for it , you will never look back. Install is piece of cake too. Find the write ups here and you are good to go.
> Hope this will help.
> Cheers Kamil


----------



## jpons (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi,

I placed an order for the dual color Fogs earlier today. Just a few minutes ago I got an email that states the following:

"For the 2019 Atlas - we have found it sends voltage randomly switching the fogs. Not sure if this will work for you"

I want to get a definitive answer on this.

Do the Dual Color Fog lights work as they should on the 2019 Atlas? 

Meaning do they work with the cornering lights and the auto start/stop on the 2019 VW Atlas?

Your web page makes it sound like they do, but your email says no.

Thank you.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jpons said:


> Hi,
> 
> I placed an order for the dual color Fogs earlier today. Just a few minutes ago I got an email that states the following:
> 
> ...


Hi, in 2018 models it does normally work without issue but recently found issues in the 2019. The team now emails everyone to confirm to avoid any issues.

These 2019 ALSO have issues with OEM halogens flickering with auto start/stop so unfortunately VW did change voltage/electronics in 2019.

Thank you and sorry for any inconvenience this has caused


----------



## jpons (Aug 6, 2016)

How about the standard white fogs. Any issues there?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jpons said:


> How about the standard white fogs. Any issues there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With standard white fogs they will flicker like OEM does IF you are using auto start/stop function. With 2018 we were able to fix this with added plug and play adapters but now VW changed it in 2019 to make the flickering on start/stop as OEM operation and no way around it.

Sorry for the inconvenience but it has a lot to do with what VW did in 2019. We have no idea who would want this flickering and what they changed but there has been many reports of this with OEM operation and flickering.

We again apologize for the inconvenience. 

Thank you


----------



## jpons (Aug 6, 2016)

So does this mean that with the 2019, there is no reason to get the auto/start adapter as it won't do anything?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jpons said:


> So does this mean that with the 2019, there is no reason to get the auto/start adapter as it won't do anything?


This is correct - it is mentioned in the white fog listing:
https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Sorry for all the confusion here. It is tricky now as VW has changed things up again.

But if you did not already please email the team and they will help with whatever you decide: [email protected]. They are ready to go and shipping all day. :thumbup:


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

Just installed the deAutoLed fogs..looks way better than stock. And the different modes is BOSS. The strobe light mode is crazy. Feel like that would be awesome if I was on the side of the road for any reason.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - it looks great.

What year/make/trim is your Atlas Jcperson84


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for sharing - it looks great.
> 
> What year/make/trim is your Atlas Jcperson84


2019 VW ATLAS R-Line. I have noticed the fog light issue but just turning the light and fogs off for a few seconds on startup fixes it for me. If I just start the car and go they will be mix match. But if I turn off the lights for about 5 to 10 seconds and back on there good the whole trip.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jcperson84 said:


> 2019 VW ATLAS R-Line. I have noticed the fog light issue but just turning the light and fogs off for a few seconds on startup fixes it for me. If I just start the car and go they will be mix match. But if I turn off the lights for about 5 to 10 seconds and back on there good the whole trip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes there we go! That is the issue we have seen. Many do not want to do that even though there is a workaround. 

We always want to be honest with what people will see when installing.

So far of course it is only in the Atlas models. ALL OTHER VW work amazingly no issues. :thumbup:

Thanks again for the honest feedback. We will try to make this more clear to all customers and maybe some would want to do this for the benefits of having all these features at your fingertips.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes there we go! That is the issue we have seen. Many do not want to do that even though there is a workaround.
> 
> We always want to be honest with what people will see when installing.
> 
> ...



What is the problem with the foglights on the 2019+ Altas? What exactly is the workaround?

Thanks!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rvwatlas said:


> What is the problem with the foglights on the 2019+ Altas? What exactly is the workaround?
> 
> Thanks!


The color changing switchback model - Atlas sends voltage changing them - workaround:


Jcperson84 said:


> 2019 VW ATLAS R-Line. I have noticed the fog light issue but just turning the light and fogs off for a few seconds on startup fixes it for me. If I just start the car and go they will be mix match. But if I turn off the lights for about 5 to 10 seconds and back on there good the whole trip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Otherwise regular white or solid yellow are fine. List are here of all fogs available:
https://deautokey.com/fog-leds

:thumbup:


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The color changing switchback model - Atlas sends voltage changing them - workaround:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So there is no workaround for the flickering of the foglights for 2019+ with auto stop?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

He said that the one color option works. I have the 3 color version (non yellow flashing) which I thought was the one I ordered. To date I am not liking the 3 color variation and would definitely prefer the one color variant. My issue is when pulling to park in some circumstances the turning of the steering back and forth keeps on changing the color like doing the on and off process. I wish I can exchange them. My rear back up led went out and never had the time to do the replacement process which by the way one would have to pay for the shipping. I contacted them and they offered a 20% discount on a purchase and they would ship the bulb as part of the purchase. When I get back from my travels I will have to decide on what to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> He said that the one color option works. I have the 3 color version (non yellow flashing) which I thought was the one I ordered. To date I am not liking the 3 color variation and would definitely prefer the one color variant. My issue is when pulling to park in some circumstances the turning of the steering back and forth keeps on changing the color like doing the on and off process. I wish I can exchange them. My rear back up led went out and never had the time to do the replacement process which by the way one would have to pay for the shipping. I contacted them and they offered a 20% discount on a purchase and they would ship the bulb as part of the purchase. When I get back from my travels I will have to decide on what to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I purchased the rear back up LED too. That's not the greatest warranty if you have to pay for shipping. I hope my rear back up LEDs last a long time. I won't be looking to replace my interior lights anytime soon.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rvwatlas said:


> So there is no workaround for the flickering of the foglights for 2019+ with auto stop?


The 2019+ models have OEM operation of the fogs flickering with auto start/stop automatically.

It will NOT flicker if you DO NOT use auto start/stop though.

It is very rare for reverse to go out and covered under their warranty. If you please check the connection I bet that it is simply a loose connection where it was not tightly in the car's adapter and creating a better connection would fix the reverse. Please let us know.

Their lifetime warranty is very fair: you simply ship back damage and then they pay to ship new ones to you for any non-fog/low/high beam LEDs/HIDs. It depends on other ones but normally they work with you depending on situation. But their defect rate is low and rare for any of these to go out.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CYBER WEEK CONTINUES

DO NOT MISS OUT

WWW.DEAUTOLED.COM


----------



## 98BlueA4 (Jan 3, 2005)

Installed led 3-color fogs no flash about 3-4weeks ago. I have noticed that mostly after a remote start sequence the fogs come up in dufferent colors, ie: drivers side white, pass side yellow, very annoying! Has also happened a handful of times without using remote start. If fogs are left in the off position they seem to recall fine...any tips on curing this?


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

For those of you who installed the fogs on the RLine how did you remove the trim? Looks different than non RLine diy videos and pics. Did you take out any screws before popping off the trim? Thank you!


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

mdtony said:


> For those of you who installed the fogs on the RLine how did you remove the trim? Looks different than non RLine diy videos and pics. Did you take out any screws before popping off the trim? Thank you!


For RLine cars....
I changed my fogs from the inside wheel well. Turn the wheels all the way left or right. There a couple screws to remove then pull out the plastic wheel liner and you have best access to the fogs, took literally 3 mins per side. No need to remove any outside trim.


----------



## 98BlueA4 (Jan 3, 2005)

R-line trims remove the same way as the videos show.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, this is a great DIY:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e348GryGG6I

:thumbup:


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

one of the rear cargo area leds is now flickering in the Atlas. this would be the second incident with my purchase.


----------



## 2LTGLI (Feb 3, 2012)

*multiple color fogs*

@Jcperson84 :
how do you switch between the colors?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

cityboy21 said:


> one of the rear cargo area leds is now flickering in the Atlas. this would be the second incident with my purchase.


Sorry to hear this. This is a rare occurrence but their lifetime warranty has you covered. When was the LED kit installed?

Thank you


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

cityboy21 said:


> one of the rear cargo area leds is now flickering in the Atlas. this would be the second incident with my purchase.





deAutoLED.com said:


> Sorry to hear this. This is a rare occurrence but their lifetime warranty has you covered. When was the LED kit installed?
> 
> Thank you


This makes two of us. Bought your full interior LED kit last year, installed in December 2018, and by February 2019, both rear cargo lights were flickering. I put in two warranty replacements, and now, December 2019, the replacement right rear cargo light is flickering again. 

Warranty support is great, but it is slightly annoying to have to keep replacing bulbs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

mhjett said:


> This makes two of us. Bought your full interior LED kit last year, installed in December 2018, and by February 2019, both rear cargo lights were flickering. I put in two warranty replacements, and now, December 2019, the replacement right rear cargo light is flickering again.
> 
> Warranty support is great, but it is slightly annoying to have to keep replacing bulbs.


Hi, sorry we know it is an inconvenience and did happen to you but the defect rate is very low and should not happen.

Also, better news both being a Dec 2018/2019 LED it came from a same batch so the new ones would be a different setup and should give you no issues.

Thank you


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

mhjett said:


> This makes two of us. Bought your full interior LED kit last year, installed in December 2018, and by February 2019, both rear cargo lights were flickering. I put in two warranty replacements, and now, December 2019, the replacement right rear cargo light is flickering again.
> 
> Warranty support is great, but it is slightly annoying to have to keep replacing bulbs.


How was the warranty process? Did you need to pay for shipping on both warranty returns?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

rvwatlas said:


> How was the warranty process? Did you need to pay for shipping on both warranty returns?


The cargo area warranty replacements shipped free. 

Just remembered that both my front door puddle LEDs started flickering this past August (Aug 2019), and they charged $8 to ship those warranty replacements.

So my cargo LEDs and front door puddles have all failed, and now one replacement cargo LED is flickering -- so 5 LEDs total have failed.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

mhjett said:


> The cargo area warranty replacements shipped free.
> 
> Just remembered that both my front door puddle LEDs started flickering this past August (Aug 2019), and they charged $8 to ship those warranty replacements.
> 
> So my cargo LEDs and front door puddles have all failed, and now one replacement cargo LED is flickering -- so 5 LEDs total have failed.


That's good to know. Did they require you to ship the broken LEDs back to them?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rvwatlas said:


> How was the warranty process? Did you need to pay for shipping on both warranty returns?


This all depends on the situation. Normally you just pay to ship back and they pay to send new ones on the smaller LEDs. On the rare occasion you are having issues in short while they most likely would cover shipping and send a new setup. After it working for over a year they most likely did go to their normal policy. It seems the team gave mhjett other options but did not ask him to return them back since shipping was covered for new ones + extra. Every situation is different and their policy is not set in stone when it comes to helping a customer.

We know this was a problem for this customer and do apologize. For this one issue you will have hundreds more that have had these LEDs for well over 2 years now without one issue.

While we are not passing blame we have seen the VW Atlas have a lot of odd electrical gremlins such as the auto start/stop on the 2019 (start of year) having the OEM operation of the fogs flickering when you are using Auto start/stop. It seems later in the year VW fixed it. We cannot rule out that there is odd voltage going to these LEDs burning them out but we have no evidence of this and only looking at all options since it is rare to have any of these LEDs to fail and have 4 LEDs in 1 car to fail is odd. 

There main purpose is to help and provide a very bright (the brightest) LED for your car that you are happy with and of course do not want to see these issues but will always fix them and make it right.

At the end many Atlas models have deAutoLEDs Interior and this is not what you will normally see with our product. Again, we do apologize it was your experience with us but we are always working on making a better LED. After speaking with the team they did know the customer since it is not a common issue they were able to look into it more and you have a new setup and should not see any other problems.

Thanks again for allowing us to help and explain more about the situation

We also want to add that while we know this is an issue you had it is not common and we normally have many emails about people having issues with other LEDs flickering (daily emails) and that they want to try ours. Us being a vendor it is more easily to simply post here. Not many will start another thread to discuss a random ebay/amazon or even some popular LED brand issues they are having.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> This all depends on the situation. Normally you just pay to ship back and they pay to send new ones on the smaller LEDs. On the rare occasion you are having issues in short while they most likely would cover shipping and send a new setup. After it working for over a year they most likely did go to their normal policy. It seems the team gave mhjett other options but did not ask him to return them back since shipping was covered for new ones + extra. Every situation is different and their policy is not set in stone when it comes to helping a customer.
> 
> We know this was a problem for this customer and do apologize. For this one issue you will have hundreds more that have had these LEDs for well over 2 years now without one issue.
> 
> ...


My question was for mhjett. I am interested in hearing mhjett's opinion of how his warranty returns were handled. 

People can purchase cheaper LEDs from other vendors with the understanding that there isn't really a warranty. I was willing to pay a premium for your LEDs but am honestly not sold on the hassle of your warranty policy of returning the defective lights and also paying for shipping both ways. I might as well just throw away the defective LED and buy another one. It would cost about the same and is far less hassle. If these defects are so rare, why do you make the customers pay for shipping? Isn't the shipping cost about the same cost as purchasing a single LED?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rvwatlas said:


> My question was for mhjett. I am interested in hearing mhjett's opinion of how his warranty returns were handled.
> 
> People can purchase cheaper LEDs from other vendors with the understanding that there isn't really a warranty. I was willing to pay a premium for your LEDs but am honestly not sold on the hassle of your warranty policy of returning the defective lights and also paying for shipping both ways. I might as well just throw away the defective LED and buy another one. It would cost about the same and is far less hassle. If these defects are so rare, why do you make the customers pay for shipping? Isn't the shipping cost about the same cost as purchasing a single LED?


Hi, we normally see many companies have you pay all shipping cost for a warranty or include shipping in the return of the product.

We are fair with all of our warranty claims - you can learn more here:
https://deautokey.com/warranty-policy

In his case he did have an issue so we sent new ones right away and he didn't return damage on second issue due to his choice.

We offer free shipping on all our items even when shipping rates have increased without raising any of our prices and they are increasing even more every year. This is a big part of cost and when there is a warranty claim with us you are not paying for a brand new product and only the shipping if it is 1 year or 10 years. We do cover shipping to send you new bulbs but if it is fogs/low/high customer pays all shipping back and forth but many times depending on the situation they will cover some cost. It is varies based on the case.

These issues could be caused by the car and could allow our team to redesign the LED which we did in this case and sent this customer a different resistor setup and manufacture date.

We cannot rule out the Atlas having electrical gremlins either causing this failure. We have seen it here also with auto start/stop where OEM operation was to actually have your halogens flicker - at start people blamed the LEDs they installed until looking at it closer:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...link-dim-during-auto-start-(not-an-LED-issue)

There was also an issue with rear turns - they were redesigned and and no issues for over 2 years with many happy customers. We are always transparent with any problems and the fix. That is why we are still in business. We do not shy away from an issue but fix it and make it right. Not many companies will do this and many will simply offer you a return/refund and move on to an easier car. VW has some of the trickiest electronics. We have LEDs for different years/makes/models and trims that do not work otherwise. For example the 2014 JSW reverse and MK6 GTI rear turns - they are all custom setups that do not work in any other car but these models due to the VW voltage. 

And you can also search vortex where members shared cheaper LEDs and even moderators made these cheap lower quality LEDs sticky threads so they were more noticeable to others meaning many have purchased and used them. We mention this because this actually helped our company. People are buying these cheaper LEDs and seeing major issues within months or by years end and they are coming to us for a better solution. When they switch to our LEDs they are not only seeing better quality LED but a brighter brake/tail/turn/reverse/interior and fog. So this can only help when a real customer compares for themselves two different LEDs and sees a big difference. 

We are always fair and responsive with our lifetime warranty claim and always help our customers.

Thanks again for the question and allowing us to better explain our company and policy


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, we normally see many companies have you pay all shipping cost for a warranty or include shipping in the return of the product.
> 
> We are fair with all of our warranty claims - you can learn more here:
> https://deautokey.com/warranty-policy
> ...



Thanks for your sales pitch...I will emphasized that *"My question was for mhjett. I am interested in hearing mhjett's opinion of how his warranty returns were handled."*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rvwatlas said:


> Thanks for your sales pitch...I will emphasized that *"My question was for mhjett. I am interested in hearing mhjett's opinion of how his warranty returns were handled."*


Sorry, it was not meant to be a sales pitch. We are simply being transparent and honest with our experience for the past 2 years with LEDs and the Atlas. Having seen all the emails and issues people have with other LEDs and the Atlas we can safely say the few issues we seen with our LEDs (that we quickly fixed with our true lifetime warranty) pale into comparison. While we do work to have a 0 defect rate all electronics will have issues and we have to work to bring it down as low as possible since we offer a true lifetime warranty but more importantly we do not want our customers to have any issues while using our product.

We also want to add in relation to warranty experience that many other LED companies offer 1 or 2 year warranties. There has been many times people have told us a warranty with another competitor expired and wanted to confirm that we have a true lifetime warranty.

For his experience personally we cannot comment but we can say that we sent a new set right away when it went out free of charge. The second set was over a year and gave options for pay return/we pay to ship or cover $8 and we would send replacement for damage and extra for this customer. But as we said before every situation is different and always find a fair way to help our customers.

mhjett can still reply anytime with any questions and that is fine. This is for the purpose to explain our company and appreciate to having an open forum to do so and why we are here.

Thank you


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

rvwatlas said:


> That's good to know. Did they require you to ship the broken LEDs back to them?


I did not have to send back either the defective cargo or puddle LEDs.


----------



## 2018 SoCal Atlas Owner (Oct 4, 2018)

rvwatlas said:


> Thanks for your sales pitch...I will emphasized that *"My question was for mhjett. I am interested in hearing mhjett's opinion of how his warranty returns were handled."*


Just my two cents worth . . . 

I purchased a complete interior LED Upgrade set for my 2019 Atlas SEL Premium from deAutoLED.com and had a problem with one of the trunk lights. E-mailed about the situation and within a few days I received a "no charge" replacement LED. Couldn't be happier with the LEDs and rate deAutoLED.com as a Top notch company that definitely stand behind their products and I continue to recommended them to other individuals.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

mhjett said:


> I did not have to send back either the defective cargo or puddle LEDs.





2018 SoCal Atlas Owner said:


> Just my two cents worth . . .
> 
> I purchased a complete interior LED Upgrade set for my 2019 Atlas SEL Premium from deAutoLED.com and had a problem with one of the trunk lights. E-mailed about the situation and within a few days I received a "no charge" replacement LED. Couldn't be happier with the LEDs and rate deAutoLED.com as a Top notch company that definitely stand behind their products and I continue to recommended them to other individuals.


Thanks for the honest feedback. We always stand behind our product and offer a true lifetime warranty. These have a very small defect rate so you should never really have a problem but if you do the team is always ready to help quickly.

We should add that with the pop-up of these other threads selling cheaper LEDs there has been a lot of emails with people LEDs failing quickly and wanting to try ours. The good thing with the increase of cheaper LED threads people get to compare both LEDs in person. This is because people will normally buy a more expensive product after the cheaper one fails to see if there really is a difference. We can say there will be 100% and feedback confirms this 


:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support.

We are OPEN & SHIPPING daily.

Amazing customer feedback! THANK YOU:


jjvincent said:


> I bought the deAutoLed ones back in early 2017 for my AT. I rotated them to get the widest spread. For about three years they have been running every time I drive it (I keep the fogs on all of the time). People do not flash me and I get a nice low spread on the lights which is what you pretty much want fogs to do anyway.




Pick up your fogs now - great for summer nights:
https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


Choose from white, yellow or dual white/yellow - all same brightness and hyper 3K yellow or clean 5K White. 

->WIDE SPREAD OF LIGHT
->Clean white 5K
->HYPER 3K Plasma Yellow
->BRIGHT
->Great in all weather


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

just send a PM


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> just send a PM


Thank you! We appreciate you keeping us in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW FRONT TURN SIGNALS for 2020 ATLAS with halogen (PWY24W) LEDs.

Upgrade to a brighter LED to match the LED look of your Atlas.

-Bright deeper amber color
-CAN be seen in direct sun light and doesn't vanishes like other models (the most important feature)
-NO Hyperflashing
-NO Errors
-Plug & Play

*LISTING:*
https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24...-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

swapped the front turns on my 2020 Atlas Cross Sport thanks to deAutoLED.com










error free and MUCH brighter.


----------



## Killerboots (Apr 5, 2020)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> swapped the front turns on my 2020 Atlas Cross Sport thanks to deAutoLED.com
> 
> error free and MUCH brighter.


Those look great! I need to order an amber set. Separately, do you know if the reverse bulbs are LED from the factory or if deAuto offers some for our Cross Sport?


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Killerboots said:


> Those look great! I need to order an amber set. Separately, do you know if the reverse bulbs are LED from the factory or if deAuto offers some for our Cross Sport?


As best I could tell the only non-LED bulbs on my Cross Sport (SEL w/Nav) were the front turns and the rear cargo area bulbs.


----------



## Killerboots (Apr 5, 2020)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> As best I could tell the only non-LED bulbs on my Cross Sport (SEL w/Nav) were the front turns and the rear cargo area bulbs.


Thank you sir! I had some T10 wedge LED’s leftover from my other car so I swapped those into the trunk area. Had to watch a YouTube video to open that aluminum shell but look nice and bright now.

Ordered up a set of deAutoLED front turn signals. Looking forward to installing!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> As best I could tell the only non-LED bulbs on my Cross Sport (SEL w/Nav) were the front turns and the rear cargo area bulbs.





Killerboots said:


> Thank you sir! I had some T10 wedge LED’s leftover from my other car so I swapped those into the trunk area. Had to watch a YouTube video to open that aluminum shell but look nice and bright now.
> 
> Ordered up a set of deAutoLED front turn signals. Looking forward to installing!


Yes - thanks for sharing.


Trunk LED listing:
https://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led

Choose the Stage III - 921/194 model - they are BRIGHT and they do not flicker or stay dimly lit.

Our LEDs we promise are going to be a lot brighter than many 194 models.


----------



## Ron_Maas (Apr 3, 2012)

deAutoLED.com said:


> :thumbup:


Are the interior kits back in stock yet? I ordered a kit with the Memorial Day sale and received an email stating they were out of stock but would be sent when they came back in which was estimated to be 6/5.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ron_Maas said:


> Are the interior kits back in stock yet? I ordered a kit with the Memorial Day sale and received an email stating they were out of stock but would be sent when they came back in which was estimated to be 6/5.


Sorry for the delay - they are not in yet according to the team but should ship by end of this week. They apologize for the inconvenience.

If anyone is waiting on an order please email [email protected] and they can help you with a more accurate update.


----------



## CarolinaSmoke (Jun 12, 2020)

I used deautoled in my Tacoma and they were great. Thinking about decking out the atlas next.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CarolinaSmoke said:


> I used deautoled in my Tacoma and they were great. Thinking about decking out the atlas next.


Hi, thank you for your feedback - it really means the world to us. We have seen such a flood of inferior LEDs lately that the team keeps receiving emails with issues from OTHER LEDs and asking if ours will have these same problems. The answer is NO WAY - our LEDs are tested and works 100% in your car.

Thanks again and keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

taking delivery of a 2019 Atlas SE w/tech tomorrow.

Will be looking to upgrade interior lights. No idea what it has for footwells, but I would like them. Can you also dim them and have them on a low level while driving?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

speed51133! said:


> taking delivery of a 2019 Atlas SE w/tech tomorrow.
> 
> Will be looking to upgrade interior lights. No idea what it has for footwells, but I would like them. Can you also dim them and have them on a low level while driving?


Congrats on the new Atlas - it is an amazing car. It does lack the LEDs/lighting it SHOULD have and we have all options here:
https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Our footwells act like OEM so if OEM can do this ours will too. We think the GTI only has the option of footwells while driving. We are not sure if they added this feature to the Atlas.

Please keep us updated with any questions.

Thanks


----------



## ndavies9897 (Jul 31, 2012)

taking delivery of a 2019 Atlas SE w/tech tomorrow.

Will be looking to upgrade interior lights. No idea what it has for footwells, but I would like them. Can you also dim them and have them on a low level while driving?
Last Edited by speed51133! 6/26


I have the complete kit (for almost 3 years) in my wife’s 2018 and the footwells dim all the way down with no flickering. The kit makes a huge difference over the stock incandescent bulbs, very happy with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ndavies9897 said:


> taking delivery of a 2019 Atlas SE w/tech tomorrow.
> 
> Will be looking to upgrade interior lights. No idea what it has for footwells, but I would like them. Can you also dim them and have them on a low level while driving?
> Last Edited by speed51133! 6/26
> ...


Congrats on the new car and thanks for the support.

Our footwells will act like OEM so if OEM can do this ours will too.

We have all the LEDs you can need here:
https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Many LED out their ATLAS to complete the look.

Thanks


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> :thumbup:


Can you stop uplifting your posts please. It is getting ridicules for many who already bought your products. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> Can you stop uplifting your posts please. It is getting ridicules for many who already bought your products.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We understand your concern and apologize. We really only bump every other week and even less sometimes or if we have a sale/new info. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Join our deAutoLED facebook groups for future discounts & deals exclusive for our FB Group members:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We understand your concern and apologize. We really only bump every other week and even less sometimes or if we have a sale/new info. Thanks for the feedback.



This entire Atlas room gets about 1 new post a week. I think the occasional bump by a forum sponsor (that keeps the lights on mind you) is acceptable. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

speed51133! said:


> This entire Atlas room gets about 1 new post a week. I think the occasional bump by a forum sponsor (that keeps the lights on mind you) is acceptable. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


:thumbup: thanks for the support. We love being here and able to support a great forum. We do understand some forums are slower and there is no need for us to have a thread up top 24/7.

We bump occasionally if we have no reason. If we do have a reason it is for a sale, new product launch, or general announcement.


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

Gonna give a kudos to them for the great bulbs. Added the backup LED's about a month ago and they are great. It's almost like having a second set of headlights out back now. It really helps.

Just put my order in for the rear lights/brake lights and amber turns(no need for the license plate lighting though). Can't wait to see how it all looks when done.

It is a little disappointing that only the SEL comes with LED rears. I would have expected LEDs all around, to go with the fronts, even on the lower end models(I have the basic S model).


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Chuck_IV said:


> Gonna give a kudos to them for the great bulbs. Added the backup LED's about a month ago and they are great. It's almost like having a second set of headlights out back now. It really helps.
> 
> Just put my order in for the rear lights/brake lights and amber turns(no need for the license plate lighting though). Can't wait to see how it all looks when done.
> 
> It is a little disappointing that only the SEL comes with LED rears. I would have expected LEDs all around, to go with the fronts, even on the lower end models(I have the basic S model).


Thanks for the feedback. We appreciate it.

Yes the Atlas is a great car but lacking LEDs. Many people will upgrade to all of our LEDs as their first mod.

All LEDs:
https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Fogs match the low beams perfectly and are very bright for darker roads and bad weather
Reverse light up a large area and allows you to see your reverse camera much better
Brake/tail on some models are not there and we offer a bright vivid red high contrast model
Rear turns have a brighter amber that can be seen in direct sun light which is very important as many competitors amber and LEDs in general are difficult to see in direct light
Our interior kit has rear/front footwell kit so you can create a more uniformed look

We know there was a thread about competitor LEDs a few years ago. Many of those links are dead or people had major issues within months of installing those LEDs and we are happy that we can provide something we feel our customers will see as better.

We appreciate your feedback. Thanks again.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out sales at deAutoLED BANNER ON OUR WEBSITE:

www.deAutoLED.com

New sales are active until end of year (all will be listed on our website's banner) DO NOT MISS OUT!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't miss out on sales:
www.deAutoLED.com

check out the banner!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



DUAL FOGS


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs that simply work:

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fog models:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



-please note with dual fogs in the atlas you would have to shut off your auto-headlight feature in some models. You do not have to do this with the solid white, just yellow single color fogs.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Fog models:
> 
> 
> https://deautokey.com/fog-leds
> ...


Why in some models and which models? Also would a Euroswitch change this behavior? I like to leave it set to Auto after coding my 2019 SEL Atlas for auto high beam. If you leave it set to auto what exactly happens? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Why in some models and which models? Also would a Euroswitch change this behavior? I like to leave it set to Auto after coding my 2019 SEL Atlas for auto high beam. If you leave it set to auto what exactly happens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In some atlas models we have found with *DUAL FOGS ONLY *that it changes colors when auto-headlight feature is enabled because it is sends random voltage to the bulbs.

With solid white or yellow this is not an issue.

While it is not true for all Atlas models but it happens with some with our dual fogs so we have made this disclaimer to let people know.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy St. Paddy's Day!
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Free upgraded shipping (within the US) for limited time on all fogs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference.

www.deAutoLED.com

We see feedback like this almost daily. We take pride in offering lighting our customers will enjoy in their car daily:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fogs that are bright - white // yellow or dual fog where you can choose from white or yellow with your OEM fog switch (it is that easy):


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

@ member Sadheartofmine - Installed DeAuto LED trunk light strip.
--
-Thanks for the support!!

*Listing:*


https://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models



Perfect to light up a dark trunk due to the housing being in a bad spot in your car

We thought of everything with our plug and play trunk strip.

-OEM adapters including making this a direct plug and play adapter into your OEM housing (Easy install)
-48 Very BRIGHT LED Diodes 
-Clean White or red color option available
-Flexible & bendable with hard resin coating so it can still take a beating in your trunk
-Can place anywhere (top, bottom or side of trunk)
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk


Customer feedback:
"No more dark trunk. I can see everything in my trunk now"
"Love this. It lights up the ground when I open my trunk that someone actually stopped and asked me about the light after I opened my trunk"
"I tried other strips and so far this is the brightest and easiest install as there was no adapters to solder or tap into wires. Their plug and play adapter makes the difference"
"Clean light that is bright and exactly what I wanted"


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Error free LEDs that work in your car - vivid bright red brake/tails - bright reverse and much more:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shipping daily - LEDs made for your VW!

-Buy with confidence

-no more guessing if your LEDs will work

-Bright and look OEM



www.deAutoLED.com


"
I have the dual white/yellow w/flash option.

Very happy for three years now a great value, in the high contrast use seeing obstacles "softroading"...plus snow, plus the white extra light into ditches in deer season...🤣










"

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been on VWVortex for over 9 years and we could have not done this without our amazing customers!

We sell high quality LEDs that simply work and look good in your car:
www.deAutoLED.com

Email [email protected] with any questions and help.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Can you make a much brighter RED LEDs? I bought the one you have before and it is still not as bright. Using it for the rear fog (which utilizes one of the reverse) for a 2018 Atlas

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Can you make a much brighter RED LEDs? I bought the one you have before and it is still not as bright. Using it for the rear fog (which utilizes one of the reverse) for a 2018 Atlas
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Hi, sorry to hear - can you email [email protected] with your order information and they can figure this out for you.

If the 921 red that is similar to the reverse but just in red then these should be very bright. Once you email them with more information they can figure out what you have and how to help you better.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you are unsure about the new Atlas - email [email protected] for help - they can make you a custom kit.

ALL OTHER years ready to go:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Good afternoon deAutoLED, my three year review.

I have a 2018 Atlas I bought new. The first upgrade I did was to install led lights. I installed fog lights, reverse, rear signals and interior. For safety my exterior lights are always on day and night and I haven't had a problem at all. Your led's are the best lights I ever had. Thank you!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*DesertFox* said:


> Good afternoon deAutoLED, my three year review.
> 
> I have a 2018 Atlas I bought new. The first upgrade I did was to install led lights. I installed fog lights, reverse, rear signals and interior. For safety my exterior lights are always on day and night and I haven't had a problem at all. Your led's are the best lights I ever had. Thank you!


Hey, thanks a lot for taking the time to write this feedback. It honestly means the world to us. 

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Labor Day Sale ON NOW!! Check out website's banner for the deal of the year:

www.deAutoLED.com


-Error Free
-Bright diodes
-Thin PCB board for clean light output
-True Lifetime Warranty (Leading warranty in the industry). This is truly the last LED you will have to buy for your car.
-FREE Shipping within the US
-24/7 support. Our team will reply with any questions almost instantly:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Compared to many top competitors are pricing are less and our diodes are brighter.

Stop guessing what will work and do it right the first time. Our feedback consistently shows where other LEDs caused errors & were dim ours were error free & bright.

We are here to make sure you get the product you want that works in your VW/Audi (and many more car models).

Bright fog LEDs where you want light - in white, yellow or dual fogs white/yellow:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

www.deAutoLED.com

Checkout banner on website for extended sale - limited time - hurry!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for Halloween // Fall with our LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get in on the sale - check out banner @ www.deAutoLED.com for new Halloween code


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JUST YELLOW FOGS FOR THE ATLAS THIS WINTER:



https://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CYBER MONDAY SALE HERE
Check out bio for link

Check out the biggest sales of the year:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



-LEDs that work
-Lifetime Warranty
-FREE shipping within the US
-24/7 customer service


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

make your car safer for the winter with our LEDs:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

we have one of the ONLY bright front turns that work error free
-NO errors
-Can be seen in direct sun light when many LED amber bulbs are lost ours shine through
-Deep amber color for a high-end look
-more noticeable during the day and night



https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get through the winter with LEDs. See and be seen.
www.deAutoLED.com

Proven safer by creating a faster reaction time (turns signal LEDs)
More enjoyable ride when you can easily see more of the road

(Current sales on top of banner on our website)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

The best LEDs for your Atlas since 2017 - best/brightest? Many compared and saw the difference:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone doing Green footwells for the month of March?
-Plug & Play
-Error Free

Check out our RGB Color changers - all LED footwell models can be found here:


https://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models



contact us if you have questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DIY BY: bboshart

Our kit includes everything you need for this OEM+ rear footwell conversion kit
1) Footwell Housings that holds our LEDs
2) Housing Holder that holds the actual footwell housing
3) Wiring - correct length no modifying required (100% plug & play).
4) LEDs (either RGB color changer, solid red, solid white, solid blue):


https://deautokey.com/product/front-rear-3rd-row-footwell-led-conversion-kit-w-wiring-housing-fits-vw-atlas



***Our kit has an option options for second and 3rd row seating.






















This is straight forward. Line up the four corners of the bracket and center under the seat on the cushion spring. You can flex each corner and snap it into place on the spring. One corner has a tab that you flip up to lock in place. When complete you will have the bracket angled down and slightly toward the rear.

*Remove sill panels (same for both sides):*

Use a plastic trim tool to first pop the front of the rear sill up (since it’s covering the front sill), then pop the sill out of the lower B pillar (the corners/sides of the B-pillar are the worst to detach), and finally pop the entire sill straight up and out of its clips and posts, all while rotating it out from the B pillar. These were, by far, the hardest part to remove and took some time figuring out how to maneuver them during both removal and reinstallation.




























*Remove the instrument panel side covers & A-pillar gap covers:*

The instrument cover is straight forward by just prying near the clips. For the gap cover, the top slides toward the outside of the car and out of a tab, then lift the panel up and out of the second tab. There are no clips on this piece.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Free Shipping within the US - orders ship same day
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Free Shipping within the US - orders ship same day
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Follow/Tag - we can feature your car/LEDs on our IG:
@deAutoLED









deAutoLED • Instagram photos and videos


3,983 Followers, 908 Following, 1,944 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @deAutoLED




www.instagram.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Memorial Day Sale on now – check out the deals for LEDs that simply work, are bright and error free:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



If you have questions please contact the team:


https://deautokey.com/contact



------ 

This year marks our 10th year anniversary on the Vortex – it has been a long road to prove that we have LEDs that outshine the competition.

We were able to strive and become one of the top sellers for LEDs for the VW/Audi because of what we offer for your cars.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

check out LEDs tested for your VW:
www.deAutoLED.com

contact us with any questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

check out LEDs tested for your VW:
www.deAutoLED.com

contact us with any questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No errors - quick support and shipping - buy with confidence and save yourself time:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Current sale:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



LEDs ship Daily
Tested for your VW
Bright and error free 

Save time and know your LEDs will work!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Need help? We reply 24/7 & normally within hours:


https://deautokey.com/contact



We can help you with any custom LEDs or help you choose the right LED for your VW/Audi.

-Our LEDs simply work - you probably tried a lot of LEDs for your VW/Audi - we have heard it all followed by "will your LEDs work." The answer is YES.
-Our LEDs are bright - this means a lot when it comes to safety:
--> Amber Turn LEDs can be seen in direct sunlight which is important - many Amber LEDs are bright at night but during the day they can get lost in the sun and this is not safe
--> Brake LEDs have a deep vivid red light that can be seen easily while giving an upgraded look to your car. They also have a bright contrast between brake/tails
--> Reverse LEDs are some of the brightest while being some of the only error free models to date - they allow your back-up camera to see even more. And other people will notice your bright reverse - most accidents happen when reversing and our Reverse LEDs help you see and be seen
--> Custom footwell LEDs add a unique styling - we have front/rear conversion kits where you only need power to your front Footwells. This is the first of its kind on the market as it uses your OEM housing without any need for splicing or coding- 100% plug & play


We have been on the forums for over 10 years. We were able to do this by consistently bringing error free/bright/NEW LEDs to market that simply work. There are thousands of LEDs on the market and even more companies doing "testing" to find the best LEDs. What keeps our business around are the customers that tried these other LEDs and saw a difference in our product. These customers were then happy to spread their feedback with confidence knowing the next person would have the same great experience with our product.

We want to thank everyone that has supported us on the forums for the past 10 years - it has meant the world to us and allowed us to continue to bring LEDs that make a difference in your daily driving.

And don't forget:
-FREE Shipping within the US
-True Lifetime Warranty
-24/7 Customer Support (we are here for after-purchase support)

Thank You for reading and we look forward to hearing from you,

-deAutoLED


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our website banner for new sales:
www.deAutoLED.com

Don't miss out on this deal!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insane bright LED fogs for your Atlas - Matches OEM LED low beams - BRIGHT - Amazing Cut-off:


https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas












ALL LEDs:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New fall sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

Stock up now!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs tested to work in your atlas:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get your LEDs before Christmas!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy New Year! We look forward to another decade on the VWVORTEX FORUMS!


----------

